# Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......



## MxkxFxsh (7. April 2005)

Und wiedermal gibt es eine feine Umfrage zu den Terminen für´s *Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005* .

Alles wie gehabt, also für Verpflegung sorgt jeder selbst !
Aber gegrillt wird bestimmt. #6 

Gerne können alle Angelarten dabei sein und sehr gerne Schlauchbootangler!
Ist doch immer nen sicheres Gefühl wenn nen Schlauchboot in der Nähe ist. :m 
Wenn ein Termin fest steht, wird der nur gecancelt wegen Unwetter, Sturm oder sonstigen wiederigen Wettereinflüssen !

Also Leute, zieh die Wathose nen Stück höher, vergesst das Mückenspray nicht und seht zu das wir alle prima Spass haben bei diesem Event.

PS. wer hat ...... kann Petroleumlampe oder ähnliches mitbringen, sowie Handfunken wären interessant. Ich hab schonmal 2 Funken, die ich mitbringen werde.

Achja.... Austragungsort/strand ist wie immer vom Wetter abhängig und kann erst einige Tage vorher bestimmt werden.
Ich denke die Insel Fehmarn oder die Festlandumgebung wird es wohl schon werden. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist Staberhuk. Andy dreht die Beleuchtung auf und wir könnten dann fast bis DK Belly Boaten !!  :m


----------



## AndreasB (7. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi Mike,

bei mir passen alle drei Termine. :z 

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Meerforelle (7. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

MOin MOin#h

Ich bin bestimmt auch dabei!!!:q
Habe super Lust!!
Habe große petrolium Lampe!! Würde ich mitbringen ! #6
Austragungsort igendwo in der Umgebung Femarn?

Ich freue mich 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na mal sehen wie das ausgeht, ich kann nur am ersten Termin. Bei den anderen habe ich Urlaub und Bereitschaft.


----------



## Mefo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi Mike  werde noch nicht Abstimmen .Ist ja auch noch Zeit.
Wenn es irgend wie klappt bin ich dabei .Reizvoll stelle ich es mit auf allefälle vor mit Knicklicht Pose und Wattwurm auf Leo und co.


----------



## JosiHH (7. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne können alle Angelarten dabei sein und sehr gerne Schlauchbootangler!
> Ist doch immer nen sicheres Gefühl wenn nen Schlauchboot in der Nähe ist. :m



 |kopfkrat  werden wieder Paddel verteilt :q 

Josi

PS. Abstimmung / meine Stimme folgt später


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

der erste und der dritte Termin passen - wobei ich den Ersten favorisieren würde #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Zusagen kann ich leider auch noch nicht genau, aber im letzten Sommer war das soooo lauschig   ....wenn es irgendwie geht, dann bin ich dabei.



			
				Mefo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mike  werde noch nicht Abstimmen .Ist ja auch noch Zeit.
> Wenn es irgend wie klappt bin ich dabei .Reizvoll stelle ich es mit auf allefälle vor mit Knicklicht Pose und Wattwurm auf Leo und co.



 #6  hey Richard.....das planen wir dann aber vorher gemeinsam durch.....da mach ich mit..... #6


----------



## Fischbox (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin |wavey: 

Ich werde mich da auch noch nicht festlegen, aber im Moment kommen noch alle drei Termine in Frage.

@Mike

Vielleicht kannst du bei der nächsten Terminumfrage ja mal mehrere Antworten pro Person zulassen, denn dann kristallisiert sich am Ende wirklich der Termin heraus, an dem die meisten Leutchens können. Nur mal so als Anregung... ?!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Fishbox

hhmmmm ... könnte man machen aber nu ist es so.
Auch gut.  Hoffe Dein Auto ist dann startklar oder iss vielleicht dann das andere Radlager dran? Fahrt doch lieber mit Hein sein Auto.  :m


----------



## Nordlicht (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Mike
klar mache ich das licht an...sagen wir für 10 % eurer (nicht)gefangenen fische  :q 
wenn es wichtig ist kann ich euch evtl. noch zwei funken rausreichen. vorausgesetzt ich habe dienst oder bin selbst dabei...mal abwarten wo euch der wind hintreibt  |kopfkrat


----------



## Locke (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hört sich gut an, wenn der Termin passt, bin ich mit am Start.
Erst Dienstplan checken, Vote kommt später.

Gruss Locke


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Andy

Ja wäre schön wenn es passt, dann sieht man sich endlich mal wieder und das mit dem Licht ist wirklich ideal für die Nacht !  #6  #h


----------



## Mefo (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na Klar werden wir es bis ins Detail durchplanen Vossi. #6


----------



## detlefb (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat  werden wieder Paddel verteilt :q
> Josi



Evt. nicht nötig... morgen ist der Motor wieder im Wasserfaß. #6 

Bis jetzt sollten die beiden letzten Termine passen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Mike,

ich würde ja gerne, aber dir ist die Problematik ja bekannt.

Wenn es irgendwie geht bin ich ´dabei.

Schön, das du wieder so ein Event organisierst.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Skorpion (10. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Also bis jetzt passt jeder Termin. Hab aber noch nicht abgestimmt, ist noch zu früh um sich festzulegen.  |rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Tja Mike, Lust habe ich auch, aber festlegen kann ich mich zur Zeit auch noch nicht.  #c 
Schlauchboot. Gute Idee. Eine Funke auf dem Boot wäre dann ja von Vorteil.  |kopfkrat     
Nach dem Motorschaden, habe ich, wenn`s klappt, ab Mittwoch ein neues Teff Teff.  :q   #6 
Anhängerkuplung ist natürlich geordert.  #6


----------



## Truttafriend (12. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

noch kann ich auch an jedem Termin. Bis dahin sollte ich meine verdammte  #q  Mittelohrentzündung auch loswerden.

Gute Idee Mike. Bin gerne dabei #h


----------



## Reppi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich wäre wohl auch bei der Lampion-Fahrt dabei; muß aber erst sehen, was meine (Brassen) ANDEREN Termine sagen


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo Mike! Im Moment gehen alle Termin in Ordnung. Ich habe aber auch noch nicht abgestimmt, da es für mich noch zu früh ist.


----------



## Vill (12. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hört sich interessant an!!! 
Kann man da als (noch) aussenstehender mitmachen?
Werde meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Belly-Boat Ende April auf Fehmarn 
ablegen und habe ja dann auch noch Zeit ein wenig zu üben.
Obendrein kann ich auch noch viele praktische Tipps auf dem Wasser gebrauchen!
Also, wenn ihn einen Anfänger mit in eure Runde lasst, dann wäre ich 
bestimmt dabe!

Gruß Vill


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Vill

Klar kannst Du auch mitmachen !  #6 
Warum denn nicht ?

Hoffe es klappt dann ein Termin?


----------



## Nordangler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ist statt Schlauch auch ein Aluboot willkommen?? Die Sache reizt mich und terminlich passt es. Ne jute Funzel habe ich auch sowie 2 Funken von meinen Gören. Außerdem grille ich leidentschaftlich.
Nicht nur grillen sondern auch essen.

Sven


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Nordangler

Klaro ! Boot ist Boot.
Hoffe das Du das ALU-Boot auch ins Wasser bekommst?
Aber denke da sind genügend Helfer da.  :m


----------



## Nordangler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Wiegt nur 70 kg ohne Motor.
Dat müßte wohl hinhauen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (18. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Keiner schreibt mehr hier.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Nordangler

ja so ist das. Setzt man Termine rechtzeitig und wirklich früh genug an, verödet der Treat. Macht man zu kurzfristig Termine, dann stöhnen alle wieder: "das hätte ich eher wissen müssen", "so kurz kann ich nicht planen", "oh da muss ich meine Mutti zum Friseur bringen" oder es ist gerade wichtige Gartenarbeit dran ... und all sowas.  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Ist echt schwer nen paar "Gleichgesinnte" unter einen Hut zubringen aber meistens klappt doch immer was!  #6 
Und dann haben wir wieder alle Spass gehabt .... wie immer! #6   #h


----------



## Skorpion (18. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



> Ist echt schwer nen paar "Gleichgesinnte" unter einen Hut zubringen .



hallo Mike,

es werden sich schon ein paar "gute Kollegen" :q  finden  
Ist noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin. Ich denke es melden  sich noch welche #6


----------



## detlefb (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hey, 

nur nicht nervös werden! 
Bisher haben die Treffen immer noch geklappt, oder???
Auch wenn nicht jeden Tag etwas gepostet wird.


----------



## Reppi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mensch Mike, wir wollen doch nicht soviele Sinnlos-Postings hier machen.. :q    
Keine Angst; ist doch wie immer, nachher brummts wieder und die Karawane des Grauens setzt sich in Bewegung  und es wird wieder ein Heidenspasssss


----------



## oh-nemo (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Wenn ich Zeit hab komme ich gerne vorbei.
Vielleicht hab ich dann ja schon meine Fliegenpietsch,hossa 
Aber wenn dann nur als Strandläufer (bin dann ja auch schneller am Grill und am Gerstensaft :q )


----------



## Louis (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hab mich mal für den ersten Termin eingetragen, weil ich irgendwie auf Reppi angewiesen bin #6 

Ansonsten eben zu Fuß und jederzeit.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## MichaelB (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

soll ich das jetzt als eine Art Aufforderung zu Off-Topic-Postings verstehen?  

@Louis: mein Beileid, auf Sepplmütz angewiesen zu sein... |uhoh: |rolleyes 

Einer Abstimmung habe ich mich noch enthalten, wäre aber nach wie vor an den ersten beiden Terminen dabei #h und so wie es ausschaut kann Sönke eh nicht und ich würde seinem Belly mal das Wasser zeigen  wollen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Louis (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> @Louis: mein Beileid, auf Sepplmütz angewiesen zu sein... |uhoh: |rolleyes
> ...




@Michael:

Wie meinst Du das?

@Reppi:

Was meint er damit bloß?

 :q  #6  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jawohl Leute, das habe ich gebaucht: Zustimmung, Zuneigung, Fürsprache ..... ach ich hab Euch alle soooo lieb ! :c  *schnief* :c 
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Wenn`s der mittlere Termin wird, wäre ich gerne dabei.
Dann bin ich eh auf der Insel.
Irgendwann muß es doch mal klappen |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Habe also auch für den ersten Termin gestimmt.



> Louis: mein Beileid, auf Sepplmütz angewiesen zu sein..


Tz,tz,tz........der Pustekönig ohne Sönke, aber in seiner Ente, wat nen Spass :q 
Und endlich dürfte er sich dann mal mit an den Grill setzten und könnte mitklönen, was das doch für ein Gefühl ist, wenn man mal einen Fisch fängt....


----------



## theactor (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,

lustig, wie hier mein PRECIOUSSSS hin und hergeschoben wird   
Vielleicht sollte ich mal über Vermietung nachdenken... #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> lustig, wie hier mein PRECIOUSSSS hin und hergeschoben wird
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal über Vermietung nachdenken... #6
> ...


    :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Geil.....geht zum Fischen und sich noch 'ne goldene Nase dabei verdienen  #6  #6


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q :q :q :q
> 
> Geil.....geht zum Fischen und sich noch 'ne goldene Nase dabei verdienen #6 #6


 Nee, andersrum - geht NICHT zum Angeln und verdient noch einen Batzen Kohle dabei   aber ich muß grad tönen, seit bald drei Woche keine Rute in der Hand gehabt... #q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Und endlich dürfte er sich dann mal mit an den Grill setzten und könnte mitklönen, was das doch für ein Gefühl ist, wenn man mal einen Fisch fängt....


 
@ reppi

bis jetzt bist Du doch auch nur als Küchenhilfe:q  bis an den Grill gekommen oder|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ MichaelB


> seit bald drei WocheN keine Rute in der Hand gehabt... #q


. . . so so |kopfkrat  hoffentlich geht es gut, wenn Du sie wieder benutzen darfst|supergri


----------



## Broesel (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moinsen, ich hab auch für den 30-31 Juli gestimmt, da ich auch gerade mit Family aufe Sonneninsel bin... |wavey:


----------



## TorF21 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin, moin!

Auch ich hab mein Votum auch für den 30./31. Juli abgegeben. Ich könnte aber evtl. auch am ersten Termin. 
Das das Ganze eine Abend-/Nachtveranstaltung ist, gefällt mir auch sehr gut, dann kann Mike wenigstens nicht wieder verpennen.   |schlafen  #u  |gaehn: 

Gruß Torsten :q  :q  :q


----------



## jancomic (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,
beide Termin im Juli passen. Werde sie "freihalten".
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				TorF21 schrieb:
			
		

> ....dann kann Mike wenigstens nicht wieder verpennen.   |schlafen  #u  |gaehn: Gruß Torsten :q  :q  :q



 |good: ......der war nu aber gemein Torsten  :q  :q  :q


----------



## TorF21 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> |good: ......der war nu aber gemein Torsten  :q  :q  :q



 #t  |rotwerden  #t


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

#c ....was soll's .......so bist Du nun mal .......hart, aber ehrlich  |supergri  |supergri 
Hab' Dich aber am Wochenende echt vermisst....Hättest da gut mit zwischengepasst.......


Ich hab' mir für den Sommer schonmal ein paar neue Knicklichtposen beschafft und an meinen Rutenhaltern "gefeilt"....das wird 'ne Gaudi  |supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (25. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



> Hättest da gut mit zwischengepasst.......



Da passte nicht viel mit dazwischen!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mach so weiter Jelle.....
Ich kram da doch gleich mal in meiner Bilderbox vom Wochenende.....
da sind ein paar drin, die ich nicht zu faken brauch  |supergri 
und das mit meiner Tochter.......

*VERGISS ES*

 |supergri  |supergri  #h


----------



## Blauortsand (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Schon gut Schwi..  äh Vossi lass man gut sein!


----------



## Medo (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Schneiderholm schrieb:
			
		

> Schon gut Schwi.. äh Vossi lass man gut sein!


 
Denke daran....
.... Familie kann man sich nicht aussuchen|supergri

So wie ich es mitbekommen habe war doch jederan seinem Platz,
bis auf .... das der Diggler meinte er habe unterkühlte Eier:q
was nen wunder:q wenn man offen trägt|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mensch Jörg, häng die Bilder doch mal in besserer grösse ran  |supergri


----------



## TorF21 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' Dich aber am Wochenende echt vermisst....Hättest da gut mit zwischengepasst.......



Fängst du schon wieder an Salz zu schaufeln?  :c  :c  :c  
Du weißt doch das ich mich gewunden hab wie ein Aal, konnte mich aber aus dem festen Griff des hohen Familienrates nicht befreien. #q  #q  #q 

Aber wenn ich es doch geschafft hätte, hätte Richard jetzt keine Karten für Mörrum. Das wollte ich ihm nun auch nicht antun.  

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				TorF21 schrieb:
			
		

> Fängst du schon wieder an Salz zu schaufeln?  ......Aber wenn ich es doch geschafft hätte, hätte Richard jetzt keine Karten für Mörrum. Das wollte ich ihm nun auch nicht antun.
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Zu 1 ) .....ich schaufel nich, dass ist Heikos Aufgabe  |supergri 
Zu 2 ) .....egal.....wird sowieso alles brüderlich geteilt  |supergri 

@ Jelle 


ich kann leider nichts dafür, dass meine Tochter nicht will   
Aber überleg Du Dir doch nochmal das mit der Dieter&Dieter  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Mefo (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Torsten Du wolltest mir bloß den Wobbler nicht vorbeibringen. Gib es doch zu. |bla:


----------



## TorF21 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Mefo schrieb:
			
		

> Torsten Du wolltest mir bloß den Wobbler nicht vorbeibringen. Gib es doch zu. |bla:



Ich dachte den willst du gar nicht mehr haben. Als ich mit Heiko und DirkR in HF zum Fischen war, und du dein Boot zu Waser gelassen hast, hatte ich ihn extra eingepackt. Hättest nur kurz zu uns kommen müssen. Dann hättest du zum TDM auch besser gefangen. :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

....so...mal wieder hochgeholt aus den Tiefen des AB's  :q 

@ Mefo

Knicklichter sind besorgt.....auch grosse für die "Positionslaterne"  :q 

@ Torsten

Laß die Wobbler zu Hause. Bring lieber ein paar Posen mit und dann ketten wir unsere Bellies aneinander und machen 'ne schöne "Bellyansitzsession"  :q


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

so wie es ausschaut werde ich als Käptn teilnehmen können - so das Treffen denn auf den ersten oder letzten Termin fällt |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BellyEnte (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mooin |wavey: 

Sooo ich ab mal für den letztden Termin gestimmt, aber rein prinzipiell könnte ich an allen drei Terminen . Vieleicht kommen auch noch ein paar kollegen von mir mit? Müsste ich dann mal anhauen |splat2: ...aber auf so ein kleines/grosses Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten hätte ich schon mal Lust#6!!! Also rechzeitig den entgültigen Termin hier bekanntgeben..... und ann gehts AB :q 

CU|wavey:


----------



## Sween (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|director: LAGGOOOOOOOOOOO|director: 

WAD SACHST WANN KANNST ODER LÄßT DEINE FRAU DICH NICHT LOS|muahah:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mal wieder ins Erinnerungsbewußtsein hoch geholt.  :g 

Also wer ist noch mit dabei ??


----------



## Bratnase (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Männer,

ich klicker mal für den ersten Termin.
Alles andere ist viel zu weit weg.
Ich will Fisch!!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lionhead (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin aus Pinneberg,

der erste Termin hört sich gut an.
Ich würde aber mit meinem kleinem Schlauchboot (3,30m) kommen, das schwimmt auf dem Wasser und nicht mittendrin. Ich hoffe nur, daß ich zum Angeln komme und nicht David Hasselhoff für euch Bellyboatverrückte spielen muß.:q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Sween (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Moin aus Pinneberg,
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, daß ich zum Angeln komme und nicht David Hasselhoff für euch Bellyboatverrückte spielen muß.:q
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


 
Neeeeeeeee um gottes willen ,aber wenn du ein auf Pamela machst :q  würden wir das von dir ganz klasse #6  finden.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Sauber Jungs !  #6 

Egal ob auf dem Wasser oder mittendrin, ob mit Pam oder David, hauptsache dabei sein, das ist das was zählt !!!!
Also, man sieht sich. :q  #h


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo zusammen,

so weit ich es jetzt schon beurteilen kann, hätte ich auch am ersten Termin Zeit.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## detlefb (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Du Mike, 

im Moment ist wieder mal Gleichstand, gibt es dann zwei Treffen??? 
Eins im July und eins im August???   #h


----------



## MichaelB (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

zwei Treffen kurz hintereinander ist letzten Herbst schon schief gegangen... #c 

Egal wann jetzt, ich bin aber immer noch dabei #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Nöö, 2 Treffen so kurzfristig gibbet nich meer. |wavey: 

Auch auf einige einzelne Personen die dann oder dann nicht können... juckt die breite Mehrheit auch nich mehr.
Das Treffen findet so statt wofür sich die meisten entschieden haben.
Das Wasser ist auf jeden Fall an allen Terminen da!! Und ihr wisst ja, wo Wasser ist, ist der Fisch auch nicht mehr weit.  :g 

Also schaun wer mal. #h


----------



## detlefb (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Das Treffen findet so statt wofür sich die meisten entschieden haben.



Na gut......... |bla:  :q  #h


----------



## detlefb (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> und nicht David Hasselhoff für euch Bellyboatverrückte spielen muß.:q




Nee Nee, das ist mein Job! Ich bin der 0€ Bellybootabschleppdienst
 :q  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo Mike!

Ich hab den ersten Termin genommen, da ich eh in der Woche in SH bin und die Fahrerei sparen kann.

Geht es auch in Ordnung wenn ich mein Schlauboot mitnehme oder muss es meine Gummiente sein?!


----------



## detlefb (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es auch in Ordnung wenn ich mein Schlauboot mitnehme oder muss es meine Gummiente sein?!




Es muss aber wirklich ein Schlauboot sein  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|muahah:  |muahah: 



 |peinlich Oh da haste mich aber erwischt....  |rotwerden


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ob Schlauboote oder gar Schlauchboote, BB´s oder sonstwas was schwimm,
*JEDER* ist willkommen und kann gerne mitmachen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ins Erinnerungsbewußtsein hoch geholt.  :g
> 
> Also wer ist noch mit dabei ??




ICH  !!!

... egal welcher von den 3 `en!

Gruss Stephan

P.S.: Ich hab aber kein Schlauboot #t , sondern nur ne doofe Gummiente :l  #6  - und eine Rettungsweste  #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na das werd ich wohl nicht mehr los.....

OK Mike werde beides mitnehmen mein Schlau*ch*boot ist nicht so groß und ich kann es überall zu Wasser lassen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Raubfischer_RD

Achwas !!
Sei dabei, hab Spass und lern nen Haufen netter Anglerkollegen kennen.
Und das alles noch beim Bierchen und ner Bratwurst, was willste mehr?



@ Stephan

*Sehr schön !*


----------



## Lionhead (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Fräge von einem "bisheronlyFrühjahrsSchlauchboot-Angler,weilkeineZeit":

Was sind denn die Zielfische im Juli/August ?
Meeräschen? Meerforellen ?  Platte? Nemos? Hornhechte?
Bitte gebt mir Infos, damit ich mich ködertechnisch einrichten kann.
Wie weit raus müssen wir denn auf die Ostsee?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## jimduggen80 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mir persöhnlich würde der zweite Termin besser passen, weil ich in dem genannten Zeitraum Urlaub auf Fehmarn mache, zusammen mit Garfield und unseren Familien. #h


 #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Mike

Einen *Fisch!* 


Nich so wie letztes Mal in Dazendorf beim ersten BB Treffen... 

Na ja ist halt nicht jeder Tag Fangtag....


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich bin auch dabei :m
Termine sind mir Egal :q bin halt dabei :q


----------



## Smallmouth (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

August passt  sehr gut , dann bin ich endlich wieder in Germany und kann den ganzen Kram von hier mal in der Ostsee ausprobieren unter anderem koennte ich noch zwei Testbellies mitbringen fuer die Neulinge.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> ...unter anderem koennte ich noch zwei Testbellies mitbringen fuer die Neulinge....


Nix is......
Du machst mir mein "*ichführEuchgünstiginsBellybootfahrenein-Seminar*" kaputt   
Das wäre geschäftsschädigend  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,
wann wird denn hier die Entscheidung getroffen. Im August könnte ich auch,noch. Im Juli das WE bin ich in Lübeck zur Eröffnung des dann größten Angelgeschäftes in Lübeck.


----------



## Smallmouth (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

he Dorschdiggler,

ich stelle die Boote und du machst dann das Einfuerungsseminar fuer Bellies und ich fuer Pontoonboote.


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich muß mich korrigieren, ich kann nur am ersten und/oder dritten Termin, beim zweiten brate ich unter griechischer Sonne :g 

Mittlerweile tendiere ich zum August #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> he Dorschdiggler,
> 
> ich stelle die Boote und du machst dann das Einfuerungsseminar fuer Bellies und ich fuer Pontoonboote.


Moin Smallmouth #h
hast Du noch büschen Platz im Handgepäck........


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Jörg

Gute Frage.  #6 



Ich denke mal das ein Ultimo ca. 2 Wochen vor dem ersten Termin sein sollte.

Das heisst:
*Am 18.06. gegen abend 20:00 Uhr ist Abstimmungsende !*

Sollten mehrere Termine die gleiche Stimmenzahl haben, lege ich dann einen Termin fest, der dann noch am 18.06. abends verkündet wird.
Weil noch mehr Umfragen, bringt dann ja nix mehr.

(...so soll man es schreiben und so soll es geschehen...)  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  Spass muss sein.  :q


----------



## Broesel (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...mein Lieblingstermin kann ich wohl knicken...zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich mit Familie auf Fehmarn bin...:c (Garfield, Jimduggen, dann machen wir ne private Boardieparty :q)

obwohl...


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst mir mein "ichführEuchgünstiginsBellybootfahrenein-Seminar" kaputt



Nach Abstimmungsende weiß ich, wann ich besser *nicht* an die Küste fahr, damit ich der Gefahr einer "zwanghaften" Gummientenbesteigung entgehe...von wegen 2 Mann, ein Brösel und eine Gummiente... :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> he Dorschdiggler,
> 
> ich stelle die Boote und du machst dann das Einfuerungsseminar fuer Bellies und ich fuer Pontoonboote.




 #6 

astrein....damit kann ich leben  :q 



			
				Oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Smallmouth
> hast Du noch büschen Platz im Handgepäck........



soso Jörg....willst also mein Supersonderangebot nicht nutzen  |kopfkrat 



			
				Brösel schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Abstimmungsende weiß ich, wann ich besser nicht an die Küste fahr, damit ich der Gefahr einer "zwanghaften" Gummientenbesteigung entgehe...von wegen 2 Mann, ein Brösel und eine Gummiente...



wart's ab Jörg...Dich kriege ich auch so irgendwann  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

und falls die beiden infizierten Jörge es gar nicht abwarten können http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30757&item=7158694721&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Wollte ich auch erst zulangen, warte jetzt aber definitiv auf ein Togiak :k  vielleicht ja auch in Rennbananen-G(r)elb :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jimduggen80 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...mein Lieblingstermin kann ich wohl knicken...zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich mit Familie auf Fehmarn bin...:c (Garfield, Jimduggen, dann machen wir ne private Boardieparty :q)
> 
> obwohl...
> 
> ...



Broesel, wir nehmen Dich beim Worte!
Trotzdem werde ich versuchen bei diesem Event dabei zu sein....bin z.Zt nur leider nicht mobil. Habe die Bilder unserer Ostsee-Aalangelnacht noch gut in Erinnerung...
Grüße in die Runde #h


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> soso Jörg....willst also mein Supersonderangebot nicht nutzen  |kopfkrat


Vossi,welches Angebot hast Du mir denn noch unterbreitet ?
Ich weiß ja wohl garnix mehr vom Mittwoch 

MichaelB,danke für den Tip.


----------



## theactor (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,



> Ich weiß ja wohl garnix mehr vom Mittwoch


JaHAA! So eine Bellyentjungferung kommt einer Gehirnwäsche gleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Vossi,welches Angebot hast Du mir denn noch unterbreitet ?
> Ich weiß ja wohl garnix mehr vom Mittwoch



 |kopfkrat ....es war doch nur ein Bier - oder  ;+ 
und an den Wellen vom Schlottertor kann es nicht gelegen haben, dass Dein Gehirnkasten anscheinend etwas gelitten hat......
Hättest wohl doch besser 'ne Mütze aufgesetzt - von wegen der enormen Sonneneinstrahlung  |supergri


----------



## Broesel (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

autsch...sollte man nach einmaligen Gebrauch eines Belleys Ausfallerscheinungen haben und dieses weder im Beipackzettel, von wegen Nebenwirkungen etc., notiert sein...und auch durch Zuhilfenahme eines Arztes und Apodingenskirchens zu nachhaltigen Suchterscheinungen kommen..stimmt mich das ganze doch seeehr benklich....da ich von Haus aus klein, schüchtern , sensibel, unschuldig und ungeküsst bin...sprich..ich mit etwaigen Lastern überhaupt nix am Hut habe....jedenfalls ..öhm..fast...Prost!!! #g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Joerch

Egal welche medezinischen Ausflüchte da noch kommen .... WIR kriegen DICH und dann sitzt Du mal drin in so einer Gummi-Ente.  |supergri  :q  #6 

Stell Dir vor was für Fotos Du von dort machen kannst, Kamera an nen alten Teleskopstock, Fernauslöser und schon gibt es die besten Pics von unserem Joerch.  :k


----------



## MichaelB (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

so, jetzt ist´s raus, ich kann nur am letzten Termin #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wombat (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|wavey:  Hi Mike

Ich bin dabei.
Termin ist egal (vorerst halte ich mich mit meiner Stimme zurück |sagnix )

#4 mal sehen was ich als "BESTECHUNG" angeboten bekomme! |rotwerden 


G'day
Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So jetzt ist es fest wenn es am 02.07 ist dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## wombat (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|wavey:  Mike

ich hab eben meiner Stimme abgegeben für 02.-03.07.
VORTEIL: es ist nicht so lange hin  

G'day
Klaus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Thanks Klaus !  :m 

Endlich wieder Bewegung hier.

Bin auch für den 02.07. / 03.07.
Da ist dann vielleicht das Wasser noch nicht soooo sommerwarm und wir haben vielleicht gute Fische, die Nacht über, dicht unter Land.  *freudighoff*

Also Freunde, eine "klare" Entscheidung muss her.  |supergri  |supergri  :m


(wenn es jetzt der 2/3.07. ist .... dann könnte man doch am 20/21.08. gleich nochmal ?? )


----------



## wombat (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



> wenn es jetzt der 2/3.07. ist .... dann könnte man doch am 20/21.08. gleich nochmal



 #6  KLASSE!!!!  DIESER KERL DENKT MIT |stolz: 

 Wer sagt den, daß Niedersachsener nur Grillwürstchen im Kopf haben   |supergri    |supergri 


G'day
Klaus


----------



## detlefb (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> (wenn es jetzt der 2/3.07. ist .... dann könnte man doch am 20/21.08. gleich nochmal ?? )




Das ist wahrlich eine gute Idee! #6  #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Nech Männers.... datt gibbt twomal Spasss und twomal Bratwürstchen´s.  :k 
Also, ran an dee Bouletten.  |supergri  |supergri  :m


----------



## Fotomanni (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Also wenn ihr auch einen Neuling mitnehmt und wenn ich auch mit Schlauchboot kommen darf (Bellyboat hat mein Belly was dagegen #d) und wenn es der 20/21. August wird (da wollte ich eh in den Norden fahren, hat sich aber leider zerschlagen) dann wäre ich gerne dabei.

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Rodgau
Manfred


----------



## MichaelB (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

also nur, falls ich es noch nicht gepostet haben sollte.... |bla:  ich kann nur an besagtem dritten Termin und wäre auf alle Fälle dabei #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Manni63

Aber immer !!!
Gerade nen Schlauchboot ist willkommen.
 (denn irgendwo müssen die BB-Fritzen ja ihren gefangenen Fisch zwischenlagern) |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Nein ehrlich .... klar kannst dabei sein. Gerne doch !  #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Nabend,
am 2.7. kann ich definitiv nicht aber wenn ihr hoch fahrt könnte man sich vorher doch noch hier treffen für ne kleine Party.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...so....einen Urlaub soll man bekanntlich mit einem schönen Erlebnis beginnen....also...da ab 4.7. die Arbeit für drei Wochen ohne mich auskommen muss, habe ich mal locker für den ersten Termin gestimmt.....das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass der letzte Termin nicht auch ginge   
So'n feines Grillerchen und anschliessendes Bellygeschaukel.....kann ich glatt zweimal haben  |supergri

aber vorher noch mit vielen Anderen nach Eröffnungsangeboten schauen    |supergri 

CU Jörg  |wavey:


----------



## Mini-Broesel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen, ich hab auch für den 30-31 Juli gestimmt, da ich auch gerade mit Family aufe Sonneninsel bin... |wavey:




Jcha das wer eigentlich nicht schlecht aber 2 bis 3 juli würde auch gehn.


----------



## Broesel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Jcha das wer eigentlich nicht schlecht aber 2 bis 3 juli würde auch gehn.



|motz: öhm...irgendwas läuft hier verkehrt...werden jetzt schon Termine ohne mich abgemacht...und dazu genötigt... zuzusagen, weil...Junior meint ..Papa hat zu können?? |kopfkrat ...hmmpff...mal sehen...vielleicht gehts ja tatsächlich... ;+    Ich sollte mir langsam wirklich mal Gedanken machen... #d  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...so ist's recht Sven....
Wenn der Herr Papaa sich nicht entscheiden kann, dann mach Ihm die Sache etwas leichter  |supergri 
Wat is'n nu Joerch...soll ich, oder soll ich nicht ??
Ich meine das Bröselreservierungsbelly nebst Flossen  :g 

Ach ja..... was machst Du am 18.6. ??


----------



## wombat (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|schlaf:  Nur noch 2mal schlafen und dann kommt die große 
"Grillwurst" Abstimmung  |director: 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Elbangler Lauenburg (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

moin moin
|director:  jaaa ich will auch#a . nur dieses WE und am 2ten july WE kann ich nicht. Hoffe es klappt.1 paar Handfunken,gaslampe und akkulampe wird mitgebracht. mein häschen :l  wird wohl auch dann dabei sein. wird sicher ne tolle bellyboat pordyy.

gruß bellyhai#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ruhig bleiben "Brauner" ..... wird schon klappen.
Wenn es am 2.07. nicht geht, na dann eben am 20.08. !!  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

also ich hab' da schon so ein komisches kribbeln im Bauch.....fühlt sich richtig gut an.....
Ich freue mich auf den 2.7.
und wenn es ein anderer Termin wird, auch okay.....
Bin echt heiss auf Grillwurst, 'n legger Bierchen, Quatschen was der Mund so hergibt.....und....da war doch noch was ......  |kopfkrat ...ach ja.....mit dem Belly rumpaddeln und Fische ärgern  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So Freunde ..... wie sieht es aus ??
Wer hat noch nicht abgestimmt?
Wer traut sich noch ?

Gaaaanz wichtig !  Wer bringt nen Grill mit ???????
Grillkohle und Anzünder hab ich mit, ansonsten alles wie gehabt. Jeder bringt Essen/Trinken selbst mit, vielleicht etwas zu Trinken allgemein, oder Brot/Kuchen, Pappteller, Ketchup, Senf .......... und nen Alu-Tisch, na und das ganze Gedöns was so anfällt.
Danke, Danke!  #6 

Achja ...... wer ne Handfunke hat, *BITTE* mitbringen !!
2 Stück bringe ich mit. Hoffe da sind Profis bei die wissen wie datt so geht mit den Funken ??
Drückt mal ALLE die Daumen für das passende Wetter.  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

*Watt ??
Schon wieder Gleichstand ???*  #c


----------



## Fotomanni (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> *Schon wieder Gleichstand ???*  #c



Na, dass sieht doch gut aus. Und ich habe schon befürchtet der Zug wäre für mich abgefahren.

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Rodgau
Manfred


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Also..........

*Treffen ist am 2/3.07.  !!*
Wann und wo genau wird wie immer einige wenige Tage vorher hier bekannt gegeben. Hängt alles vom Wind und Wetter ab.

...und weil es so schön Gleichstand war, sagt uns das das wir am 20/21.08. nochmal ein Treffen haben werden.  :l 
Wenn es denn so gewünscht wird?


Zum 2/3.07.
Wichtigste Frage steht an: *Wer bringt nen Grill mit??*
Ansonsten bringt jeder das mit was er so denkt an Essen, Trinken, Brot, Salate, Pappteller, Grillkohle und und und    ....hat doch immer gut geklappt bei den anderen Treffen. Wir müssen jetzt hier nicht noch ne große Liste machen derwegen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Zum 2/3.07.
> Wichtigste Frage steht an: *Wer bringt nen Grill mit??*
> Ansonsten bringt jeder das mit was er so denkt an Essen, Trinken, Brot, Salate, Pappteller, Grillkohle und und und    ....hat doch immer gut geklappt bei den anderen Treffen. Wir müssen jetzt hier nicht noch ne große Liste machen deswegen.



Hallo Mike!

Mein Grill ist leider zu groß... aber wenn jemand ein passendes Rost hat können wir doch auch ein Naturgrill aus Steinen im Sand bauen?!


----------



## AKor74 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin und mal so ganz kurz zur Klärung. Da es jetzt heisst, 02./03.07 gehe ich davon aus, dass ihr am Strand übernachten wollt und Sonntag in aller Herrgottsfrühe wieder raus wollt?

Am 03.07. könnte ich ggf. auch, dann mit Schlauchyacht.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

"Sommernacht-BB-Angeln "   !!!!!

Alles klaro?
Wer will, kann auch schon laaaange vorher und laaange nachher angeln.
Das wird auch bestimmt der Fall sein.
Also sei dabei mit Deiner Schlauchyacht.  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn jemand ein passendes Rost hat können wir doch auch ein Naturgrill aus Steinen im Sand bauen?!


Gute Idee #6
Ich schau mal ob ich da noch n Grillrost liegen hab.
Wenn ja kommt er mit in Mike´s Liste.
Ich hab grad auf den Kalender gesehen,das Summer-Event ist ja schon in 14 Tagen :q


----------



## Mini-Broesel (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,Moin

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut  ;+ freue mich nämlich richtig doll. |bla: 
Und Montag fahren wir gleich zum Hochseeangeln. #v  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Genau Mini-Broesel das frage ich mich auch !
Aber ein kleines Regenschäuerchen soll uns nicht hindern.

Freue mich Dich mal kennenzulernen und Deinen Papa mal wiederzusehen.  |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Tja und ich freue mich auch euch alle wieder zu sehen, auch wenn`s Nacht ist.  :q   #6 
Na mal sehen, ob mein Böötchen dann mit dabei ist.  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Und was ich mich erstma freu.....ich werde den ersten Brösel im Belly seh'n   |supergri  |supergri 
egal welchen  |supergri 
und das mit dem zweiten Termin finde ich genauso klasse.....
wenn ich könnte, würde ich da gleich nochmal abstimmen   

 #h


----------



## AKor74 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Wo soll es denn grob hingehen? Ich war vor einer Woche in Bliesdorf, kurz unter Grömitz.
Das wäre bei Wind aus West ein ideale Sommernachts-BB-Angeln-Treffmöglichkeit. 

Was spricht dafür: 

- kostenloser Parkplatz ca. 150m vom Wasser weg
- weitläufiger Sandstrand mit kleiner Steilküste im Nacken
- kostenlose Touristentoilette mit fliessend Wasser für größere Unternehmungen
- kostenlose Möglichkeit Schlauchboote ins Wasser zu lassen, betonierte Slippe
- für größere Boote  kostet die Tageskarte 10€
- angeltechnisch wird es dort ziemlich schnell Tief
- nach ca. 1000m sind 14m-20m Tiefe erreicht, 4m-6m bereits schon nach 150m
- sehr gute Autobahnanbindung für die Nordtiroler

Selbstverständlich würde ich auch andere Strände gern kennenlernen, ist nur so ein Gedanke und so gut wie dort habe ich bisher noch nie gefangen.

GGf. kann ich auch schon am 2.07. Abends aufschlagen, hängt noch von familiären besuchstechnischen Planungen ab.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Tja nach mir geht es nicht.
Alles ist vom Wind und Wetter bestimmt.

Grobe Richtung ist: Dazendorf, die ganze Insel Fehmarn, Dahme und Grömitz.
Vielleicht können wir das hier noch 3-4 Tage vorher abstimmen, wenn wir wissen wie es mit dem Wetter/Wind bestimmt ist?

Tip: bei Westwind ist Staberhuk auch sehr gut, Beleuchtung knipst Andy an, Toiletten sind auch da, Boote bekommt man auch runter.
Ich kenne dagegen Grömitz nicht, was haben wir dort mit Touris zu erwarten ??


----------



## AKor74 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Keine bis sehr wenig, da Grömitz ca. 3 km Luftline nördlicher liegt. In Bliersdorf scheinen es alles Privatgrundtücke (Wochenendhäuser) zu sein. Wäre es toristisch erschlossen, wäre der Parkplatz gebührenpflichtig und die Klause wäre ein richtiges Restaurant.
Der nächste Campingplatz ist auch eine ganze Ecke südlicher.

Entfernung ca. 12km von der Autobahnabfahrt Neustadt. Von mir waren es 210km, von Hannover ca. 220km.

Wie weit ist es z.Bsp. von Hannover nach Dazendorf?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Schön !  |supergri 

Es kommt nicht auf die Kilometer an, sondern wie uns das *WETTER* lässt.
Also warten wir es ab.  |wavey:


----------



## wombat (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|wavey:  @ All

FRAGE : Ist Algahol ammm Steuer (Red. Bellyboot) erlaubt? |kopfkrat 

Nicht das wir in eine "Verkehrskontrolle" geraten  

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Louis (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Also..........
> 
> *Treffen ist am 2/3.07.  !!*
> Wann und wo genau wird wie immer einige wenige Tage vorher hier bekannt gegeben. Hängt alles vom Wind und Wetter ab.
> ...




Werd mal sehen ob ich einen großen Dreibein-Schwenkgrill mit Kohlenwanne organisiert kriege. Hat Platz für alle und wäre für den Strand die sauberste Lösung, da die Kohle saube in der Wanne bleibt - melde mich wieder.


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Grobe Richtung ist: Dazendorf, die ganze Insel...


Alles klar Mike #6 
Schaun wir mal wie das Wetter wird.

Gernot #h


----------



## Mini-Broesel (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich Dich mal kennenzulernen und Deinen Papa mal wiederzusehen.  |wavey:




Ich auch |bla:  |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Halli Hallo!

Ich werde wohl von Rendsburg/Breiholz (für Insider) starten. 
Vielleicht will ja jemand ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen?!


----------



## Reppi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



> Ich werde wohl von Rendsburg/Breiholz (für Insider) starten


Hätte dich ja wieder "aufgelesen", werde aber erst am "zweiten Treffen" starten.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi Reppi! Na diesmal hätten wir aber Dein Geraffel in mein Auto laden müssen


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten vor Ort aus? Gibt es eine Absteige, Campingplatz oder kann man einfach so ein Mini-Biwak machen?!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Grobe Richtung ist: Dazendorf, die ganze Insel Fehmarn, Dahme und Grömitz.
> Vielleicht können wir das hier noch 3-4 Tage vorher abstimmen, wenn wir wissen wie es mit dem Wetter/Wind bestimmt ist?




Also wieder Norditalien...  :q  ist aber auch total Wurscht liegt ja eh alles auf einer Ecke. 
Obwohl mal eine Orientierung Richtung Norden Flensburger Förde, Dänemark oder Kieler Ecke auch net schlecht wär  :m

Ach ja eben ist meine erste Ladung-Mini Pilker von 18 bis 50 gr angekommen! 
Damit nicht nur Gummifische durchs Wasser sausen    :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Raubfischer_RD

Ich penn ne Runde am Strand, so Biwak-mässig.
Ausserdem wollen wir die Nacht ja angeln !!!


Tja, Richtung DK oder FF ..... hatte ich schon oft angesprochen. Nur dann will keiner mitmachen, DAS ist dann doch zuweit weg!
Aber vielleicht klappt es mal ..... irgendwann ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hey Mike!

Schon klar das wir angeln wollen! Aber so ein zwei Bierchen hätte ich schon gerne im Hals. Nur leider fahr ich immer so komisch wenn ich was getrunken habe... 

Also im Zelt ja?! Ok das mach ich dann wohl auch.

Schade das der Norden nicht gewollt wird...


----------



## Nordangler (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Würde gerne auch kommen, habe aber wieder einmal am Samstag eine 14 Stunden Schicht. "sch....e"

Sven


----------



## Louis (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi, Leutz!

Ich komme an besagtem Samstag erst aus Dänemark zurück. Deswegen wird der erste Termin nix für mich. Aber der 2. Termin steht. 

@ Mike

Kannst Du mich noch "umbuchen"?

Gruß


Louis


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Louis

Da wird nichts umgebucht, sei einfach zum 2. Treffen mit dabei und wir werden alle wieder viiiiel Spass haben.  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Watt iss denn nu mit nem Grill ?????????
Bringt jemand einen mit ? Am besten wäre so ein Schwenkgrill.

Bitte sag doch mal einer bescheid ob er nun nen Grill mitbringt. Danke! :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi,
ich sagte ja schon mal das ich leider nicht kommen kann aber vieleicht kommt der eine oder andere von euch ja auf dem Weg zur Ostsee in Lübeck vorbei da bin ich nemlich. Da ist doch die Eröffnung vom Fishermans Partner. In der Anlage ist die Anfahrtbeschreibung. Wäre doch Klasse auf n Plausch, naja und Schnäppchen gibs da auch reichlich ich hab schon den Flyer gesehen.


----------



## TorF21 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich komm grad aus dem Dänemarkurlaub zurück und schau welcher Termin es nun geworden ist und erfahre eine riesige Enttäuschung. :c  :c  :c 
Nun bin ich wohl raus. Den ersten Termin kann ich definitiv nicht, der zweite, für den ich gestimmt habe wird es nicht und am dritten kann ich zu 99,9% auch nicht.  
Ich wünsche Euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß und ein paar fette Fische.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Broesel (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So...die Wetteraussichten sind ja (bislang) gar nicht so schlecht. Wer kommt denn nun eigentlich am Samstag? |kopfkrat  Irgendwie habe ich total den Überblick verloren...  
Vor allem..ab wann? (Vielleicht ..auch egal, dann Schnorchel ich vorher noch ne Runde... :q )..Ok... Örtlichkeiten...müßen wir noch abwarten, wegen des Wetters und so...

@Mike,
dicken Grill...kann ich leider nicht mit dienen... #c 

@MS,
wie lange hat denn der "Laden" auf? Vielleicht schaue ich mit Junior mal rein, bevor ich mich an die Küste begebe...

Ansonsten, möge Petrus mit uns sein...bis Samstach... #h


----------



## detlefb (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> So...die Wetteraussichten sind ja (bislang) gar nicht so schlecht. Wer kommt denn nun eigentlich am Samstag? |kopfkrat  Irgendwie habe ich total den Überblick verloren...
> Vor allem..ab wann? (Vielleicht ..auch egal, dann Schnorchel ich vorher noch ne Runde... :q )..Ok... Örtlichkeiten...müßen wir noch abwarten, wegen des Wetters und so...
> 
> @Mike,
> ...




Wie es bis jetzt aussieht, ICH, mit der Gummiwurst und dem schon fast traditionellen 50-60er Rundgrill........ #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Detlef

Du bist mit Deinem Rundgrill dabei ???
*SUPER*    ...... das Grillen ist gerettet ! #6 


Allg. Info:
Ich werde mich nicht vor 16:30 am "noch besagten" Strand einfinden und dann werden wir die Nacht unsicher machen.  :k 

Denkt bitte an die Handfunken, wer sowas hat !

Auf das Petrus uns ein gutes Wetter beschert.  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> @MS,
> wie lange hat denn der "Laden" auf? Vielleicht schaue ich mit Junior mal rein, bevor ich mich an die Küste begebe...


ds weis ich nicht aber ich denke bis 16Uhr haben die sicher auf.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> .....wie lange hat denn der "Laden" auf? Vielleicht schaue ich mit Junior mal rein, bevor ich mich an die Küste begebe...


.....16:00 Uhr Herr Bellyanwärter erster Klasse  |supergri 
sach mal vorher Bescheid, wenn Ihr losfahrt.....(ich kann Dich dann in Sachen Belly beraten  :q  ).

Freue mich schon auf Samstag  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

yupp, auch dabei,
wenn mir der Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fällt.

Gernot #h


----------



## Jan77 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Wenn alles klappt, dann darf meine Gummiwurst auch nicht fehlen. 

Kommt aber auf den Strand an, denn so´n 10ps AB schlepp ich nicht die Steilküste runter.


----------



## Broesel (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .....(ich kann Dich dann in Sachen Belly beraten  :q  ).



Sehr geehrter Herr Vossler,
ich danke ihnen für das Angebot. Sollte ich eines Tages wirklich das Verlangen verspüren eine seetaugliche Gummiente käuflich zu erwerben, werde ich ihr Angebot einer Beratung dankend annehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

und überhaupt....werde ich wohl, sollte das Wetter mitspielen, schon am frühen Nachmittag dort (im Geschäft) auftauchen, um später noch ein erfrischendes Bad in der Ostsee nehmen zu können, bevor eine wilde Horde Gummientenfahrer das Gewässer unsicher macht und ich Gefahr laufe unter eine solche zu kommen. |kopfkrat 

Vossi, ich klingbimmel dich vorher an... #h


----------



## Mini-Broesel (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> (Vielleicht ..auch egal, dann Schnorchel ich vorher noch ne Runde... :q




Dann bring ich ne Kamera mit und filme ihn beim reinzweng in das Gummiding und schick das zu Stefan Raab  |supergri und dann wird er berühmt. |schild-g  |rolleyes


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Leider muss ich Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten, weshalb ich in der Nacht nicht fischen werde.
Sollte es euch aber in meine Nähe verschlagen (Dazendorf/Staberhuk o.ä.) werde ich abends wohl noch mal vorbei schauen #h .


----------



## Broesel (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bring ich ne Kamera mit und filme ihn beim reinzweng in das Gummiding und schick das zu Stefan Raab  |supergri und dann wird er berühmt. |schild-g  |rolleyes



Hehe, Sohnemann, was für gehäßige Gedanken schwirren da durch dein junges Haupt... |motz:   |kopfkrat ...Aber ich muß dich enttäuschen..nix mehr Gummiding...ich schnorchel jetzt ohne Gummi...das Wasser ist ja schließlich warm genug...und sag nicht, dass du was gegen ein erfrischendes Bad inne Ostsee hast... also bleibt dein Bade- und Schnorchelzeugs zu Hause... #y |sagnix  

@Mario, 
schade...aber schau mal auf einen "Fliegenwurf" vorbei..so, wie letztes Jahr..alter "Nemo-Würger"... :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...alles klar Brösel...ich warte denn ma auf das Klingeldibim

@ Minibrösel

ich hab'  da noch ein paar Bilder vom in die Pelle zwängen  :q 

@ Mario

klar kommst Du auf ein Stündchen vorbei.... #h


----------



## Mini-Broesel (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, Sohnemann, was für gehäßige Gedanken schwirren da durch dein junges Haupt... |motz:   |kopfkrat ...Aber ich muß dich enttäuschen..nix mehr Gummiding...ich schnorchel jetzt ohne Gummi...das Wasser ist ja schließlich warm genug...und sag nicht, dass du was gegen ein erfrischendes Bad inne Ostsee hast... also bleibt dein Bade- und Schnorchelzeugs zu Hause... #y |sagnix



Mist  :r das Wasser ist ja schon bald 18-19 Grad warm |evil:  #c


----------



## MichaelB (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

@Sven: pass bloß auf Deinen Dad auf, nicht daß der sich ohne seinen Gummidingz im Eismeer versucht umzubringen |uhoh: 
18/19°C mögen für einen Herrn Dorsch zu warm sein, dem menschlichen Organismus schadet das immens, der Psyche noch mehr - irgendwann bekommt man so Anwandlungen und will mit Gummi-Enten spielen... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mirco (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi Leute,

ich beobachte dieses Thema natürlich seit der ersten Zeile.

Hatte allerdings für besagtes WE schon ein anderen festen Termin zum Bootsangeln bei einem Freund in Thüringen. Der Termin wurde allerdings grad verschoben.

Also bin ich jetzt auch dabei  :q 

Wird noch etwas dringend benötigt? Oder soll ich wieder Knabberzeugs und Kekse mitbringen?

Werd dann diesmal mein kleines Schlauchboot mit E-Quirl wassern.

Eine Frage so nebenbei:
Muß man bei Baltic Wattwürmer vorbestellen oder haben die immer welche???

Wollts nämlich gern mal auf Platte versuchen.

Ich schlag dann wohl gegen 18:00 Uhr am Strand auf.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Prima Mirco, das freut mich !  :m 

Knabberkram und/oder Kekse ist immer gut aber noch viiiiel besser ist Dein Schlauchboot mit E-Motor.
Das gibt doch wiedermal ne sichere Sache ab auf dem Wasser.
Freue mich ! :q  #h


----------



## Mirco (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Mikefish,

ja sicher für mich.

Denn wenn die Flicken nicht halten sind soooviiiele Kollegen vor Ort, die mir helfen können, Nee ich mach nur Spaß  

Belly kommt natürlich auch mit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo Mirco/Nachbar! (Garbsen bei Hannover oder?!)

Zur Not hab ich auch mein Schlaubo mit Benziner dabei. Und meine 4 Pferdchen sind schon gut darauf abgerichtet alles an Land zu schleppen 
was nicht ganz dicht ist... höhö


----------



## feuerwerke11 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi MikeFish
Ich schreibe heute zum erstenmal hier im boad, ich bin Sven einige von euch kennen mich schon ,von dem tütteltagen in Lübeck. ich komme auch mit an 2-3.7 .05 ich freue mich dabei sein zu können.
mfg.Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Herzlich willkommen an Board Sven #h

Klasse das du dich endlich durchgerungen hast. Ich dachte schon du hast dich in die Luft gesprengt    :q  :m  Nu biste ja endlich dabei  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Sven

Na das ist doch fein.
Wirst ne Menge Leute kennenlernen und ich hoffe das es Dir Spass machen wird !
Welchen Strand wir uns treffen, wird hier noch bekanntgegeben, wenn man genauer weiss wie es mit dem Wind bestellt ist.  #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Mike wird schönes Wetter!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na logisch wird datt schönes Wetter !!!
Nur mit dem Wind weiss man noch nichts genaues.  :c 

Soll .... als vorsichtige Prognose, aus SO bis O kommen. In Stärke 3-4 !
Aber für Sonntag ist er schon wieder voll aus Süd angesagt.

Also mindestens noch einen Tag warten, spätestens aber am Donnerstag weiss man genaueres.  :m


----------



## feuerwerke11 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jo ich kenne se schon ich war schon einmal mit zum treff auf fehnman.treff wie immer in Neustadt???


----------



## Mirco (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@Raubfischer RD,

Das nenne ich ein Angebot  :q 

Garbsen bei Hannover ist korrekt.

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig.

Ich bring noch nen Gaskocher, Frischwasser,  Kaffee- & Milchpulver mit.

Fahrt Ihr morgends gleich Heim?
Pennt Ihr so am Strand oder mit Zelt, oder unterm Schlauchboot?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Mirco

Jau am Strand pennen, so Biwak-mässig.

Morgens gleich wieder los? Nö, bischen mach ich noch und wenn ich nen Kaffee abhaben kann .... na dann wirds bestimmt noch nen tolles Frühstück werden. :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Schade, schade, schade...... :c  :c 
Klappt wieder nicht.
Termin 2 wärs gewesen, da bin ich wieder auf meiner geliebten Insel.
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, doch irgendwann mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Reppi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na denn wünsch ich mal eine schöne ruhige Nacht, ohne Wind und mit 2-3 satten Bissen....
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann im August alle wieder


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Weiss jemand was genaues über den Wind am WE ??
2 Wetterdienste sagen verschiedenes aus, der eine sagt NE und der andere sagt W ! Ist zwar alles Schwachwind aber ich denke wir warten noch bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Mirco (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Malzeit,

dann bring ich auch mein Brolly mit.

Kaffee is für alle da, aber bitte nen eigenen Becher mitbringen!

Nun zum Wetter:

Momentan heißt es für Sa. und So.  N3

Quelle:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=23774&PLZN=Heiligenhafen&PRG=citybild

Denke mal wir sollten bis Donnerstag/Freitag Abend warten.


----------



## Bratnase (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

beim geistigen Packen für Samstag ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich gar nicht recht weiss, was ich überhaupt packen soll. Macht jiggen oder blinkern die ganze Nacht lang Sinn oder ist für die dunkle Phase eher angesagt, ein paar Würmer zu wässern? 
Mir schwebt z. Bsp. eine Stippe mit Leuchtpose und Wurm vor.

Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

hallo mirco!

Da ich urspünglich aus Rendsburg komme wer ich noch die ganz Woche oben bleiben.

Biwak ja oder nein wird sich bei mir recht kurzfristig entscheiden. Momentan plane ich aber eher das Auto mit meinem Kumpel aus RD zu tauschen und mein Schlaubo schon "fertig" auf nem Anhänger an Wasser zu karren.
Dann kann ich besser die biege machen und muss kein dreckiges/nasses Boot in mein Auto pressen und hab den stress nicht.
Mal sehen aber falls es nicht klappt bleibe ich auch am Strand.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Bratnase

Alles genau richtig.  :m 
Ruhig mal was ausprobieren, hat es Erfolg, hier dann berichten. Dann haben auch die Anderen was davon wenn sie mal ne Nachtangelei machen.


----------



## MichaelB (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

oh Mann, Ihr seid schon am Packen und ich... habe Urlaubsvorbereitungen auf dem Zettel :g 

Für das näxte Sommernachts-Traum im August denke ich an fluoreszierende Twister/Gu-Fi... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jolly (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Männers, wenn mir, wider erwarten, nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich Samstag mit dabei. Habe mich aus der Termin-Diskussion rausgehalten, ich wollte mal sehen, welcher
Termin am Ende bei rauskommt. Ich hätte warscheinlich jeden hinbekommen und mich deshalb der Stimme enthalten. Freue mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen von schon bekannten Gesichtern und natürlich auch den mir noch unbekannten. 
Allso bis denne |wavey: 
Gruß Jolly


----------



## wombat (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

:m  All

Eben in Radio Nora wurde unser Treff bekannt gegeben.
Nur der Sprecher hat sich wohl vertan  ;+ 

Er meint das wir am Samstag mit Powerboots vor Timmendorfer Strand rumpaddeln mit 180km/Std |uhoh: 

Ich hab noch neeee ein 2Mann-BB mit Steuermann und Navigator gesehen |kopfkrat 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo!

@ Mike PN schon gelesen?! 

Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden Wind mit 2-3 auf West-/Nord-West das geht doch oder...

Bin schon ganz wild!!!!!!!

Heute abend packen und morgen früh nach SH donnern!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

*Jetzt geht´s los !*

Also vers. Wetterdienste meinen das der Wind am Samstag ganz leicht aus W bis SSW kommt und für den Sonntag ist auch gaaaaanz leichter Wind angesagt aus S ! :m 
Petrus hat also was für UNS über !! *Petrus Dank.*
Winddatenquelle hier: http://www.nv-verlag.de/

So....
unter Berücksichtigung der *Bootsleute* und unter Berücksichtigung der *Fliegenangler, Brandungsfischer und sonstigen Wandersleut´* die am Strand bleiben, habe ich *Dazendorf* ausgesucht !! Rechter Parkplatz, nicht Kembs!!
Denn dort haben wir lang und satt Platz am Strand, die Bootsleute kommen prima ans und ins Wasser, die FliFi können an ruhige Ecken ausweichen und sich den Platz mit den Strandläufern teilen, na und die Brandungsfischer halten die Stellung vor Ort und sorgen dafür das die Glut im Grill nicht ausgeht.  :k 

Wir kommen alle gut ran mit dem Auto und haben auch Platz genug für ne Rund ausgestreckten Schlaf am Strand.
Nur bitte keine Zelte oder ähnliches auf dem Parkplatz oben aufstellen, datt gibbt Ärger.

Ich persönlich werden so gegen 16:30/17:00 am Strand aufschlagen, denn ich hab leider vorher noch in HH zutun.

Leute ich freue mich ! :m 
Denkt an Verpflegung und wer hat, ne Handfunke. Ach ich denke das wird schon alles werden. Bis jetzt hat es immer super geklappt.  |wavey:


----------



## Mirco (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Äh ich sach das jetzt ja nich gerne,

aber ich hab mich schon wieder zu früh gefreut.

Muß am WE beruflich nach Bayern und bleib dort noch die ganze Woche  :c 

Also jungs dann müßt Ihr Euch leider selbst mit Kaffee versorgen.

Ich wünsch Euch allen sehr viel Erfolg!

Spaß habt Ihr ja immer!

Denkt an ausreichend Beleuchtung, etc.
Sicherheit geht vor Fisch!

Ich merk mir dann schonmal das August-WE vor. Und wehe es kommt wieder was dazwischen |gr:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So, ich sehe euch Samstag in DD!

Yiehpiehhh!!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich sehe euch Samstag in DD!
> 
> Yiehpiehhh!!!
> 
> Gruss Stephan


 
Na nu muss ich ja vorbeischauen !


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Na nu muss ich ja vorbeischauen !




Ich denke an Euch, wenn ich in DK auf meiner 
Veranda nen Malt schnabuliere...  :m 
Haut ordentlich Fische raus & habt viel Spaß!!!

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich denke auch an euch und wünsch euch ne gelungene Veranstaltung.
Viel Spaß!  |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Vielleicht kann einer von Euch noch ne Wegbeschreibung machen?!


----------



## detlefb (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann einer von Euch noch ne Wegbeschreibung machen?!



du Kai such mal in den alten BB-Treffen Threads da gibt es schon was.
Leider im Moment keine Zeit zum suchen


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Vielen Dank Jörg !  :m 
Hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder.  |wavey:


----------



## feuerwerke11 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

supper dd ist gut . ich freue mich auf euch ,wird schon weden, ich komme mit Wombat 
gruß!!!!!


----------



## Jolly (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

DD is in Ordnung. Muss nur diesmal dran denken die Gummibüx einzupacken, nicht so wie
letztes mal......
Cu am Samstag !!
Jolly


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Oh manno! Ich find diese Beschreibung nicht!  #q  #q 
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. |splat: 

@ Mike ich hab dir mal was geschickt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

wie wäre es mit dieser Karte ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Dorschdiggler

 :l  :k  :l  :k  :l  :k  :l  :k  :l 

*Mein Held!!!! *  

Ich hab schon Kopfschmerzen bekommen....


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Und jetzt der Rote/Rechte Platz nicht wahr?!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jepp......rechts isses  |supergri

der andere Weg führt - deshalb auch die Farbe - zum "Gaybeach"
Dort fischen ausnahmslos Angler mit dem "Gayladsax"  |supergri


----------



## Medo (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp......rechts isses |supergri
> 
> der andere Weg führt - deshalb auch die Farbe - zum "Gaybeach"
> Dort fischen ausnahmslos Angler mit dem "Gayladsax" |supergri


 

du musst es ja wissen|supergri |supergri |supergri 

every day is gay day.... but vossi day is.......nay nay#d


----------



## Fastroller (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

ach Du Schreck,  |uhoh: 

jetzt bin ich doch mit am Start. Komme mit dem Schlauchboot und zwei Mann Verstärkung... |bla:  |bla: 

Da wir vorher noch n Geburtstag zu feiern haben, kommen wir erst 21:15 Uhr,
also lasst noch was im Wasser.

Kann ich morgen mal von einem von Euch Entenfetischisten n Belly ausprobieren ?  #c 

Vielleicht mal kurz Dein Togiak Mike ??? 

Ich will auf jedenfall vor Broesel ran... |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auf jedenfall vor Broesel ran... |wavey:



Angst vor einem verunreinigten Sitzplatz  |kopfkrat 

 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

@ Medo.....

das ist gespeichert nu.....
Pass op Du.....  |gr:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Fastroller

Geht klaro !  #6


----------



## detlefb (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Fastroller,

nice to see you again   :m


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich werde um etwa 18 Uhr eintreffen !
Ich bringe meinen Sohn und Isha mit !

Fischen werde ich nicht, nur etwas mit meiner neuen Zweihandrute üben  !

PS: Isha hat wie immer Hunger  !


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,
Stephan hat mich übergeredet auch mal vorbei zu schauen um Belly Boot zu testen  :q . Bin also morgen auch dabei und so wie es aussieht bring ich auch was mit siehe Bild  :q . Da Mario auch da ist hab ich ja einen Sitter  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Broesel (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Angst vor einem verunreinigten Sitzplatz  |kopfkrat
> |supergri  |supergri  |supergri



|motz: büdde???



			
				 Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auf jedenfall vor Broesel ran...


keine Angst..das geht bestimmt klar.
Und der  Sitz wird von mir bestimmt nicht verunreinigt...denke ich..glaub ich... |kopfkrat 

Hoffentlich bekommen wir überhaupt noch nen Parkplatz...bei den Wetteraussichten....und auch abends dürfte es ziemlich voll bleiben...  

Egal, ich und "Mini" freuen uns schon drauf...Grillzeugs ist besorgt...und überhaupt... #h 

@Vossi, 
ich denke, ich werde so gegen 13.00 Uhr hier los fahren...ergo (nach ein paar besorgungen) so gegen 14.00 in Moisling aufschlagen...werde aber, wie gesagt, vorher dein Handy kontaktieren...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Auf geht´s Freunde.  :m 

Petrus ist diesmal voll für uns und hat uns bestes Wetter beschert, *Petrus Dank*  #6 

Bis heute spätnachmittag !!  #h  #g


----------



## goeddoek (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Jungs  #h 

Ihr habbas guud.Ich muss leider heute arbeiten.Und um sieben feiert Muddern ihrn Burzach nach.
Wünsche Euch bestes Wetter (ischa meist) guten Wind,enorme Fänge und viiiiiieeeel Spaß  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Viel Spass schon mal nachher.
Wenns zeitlich passt besuch ich Euch heute Abend noch mal #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo AB-Kammeraden!

Hab leider Schlechte Nachrichten...

Ich hab gerade mein Schlauchboot aus dem Keller meiner Mutter(Rendsburg) geborgen.
Leider musst ich feststellen, dass es voll die Löcher hat  :r 

In RD ist keiner mehr in der Lage/Uhrzeit das zu flicken... so ein Mist.

Da hab ich schon alles im Auto will nur noch das Boot hinterher werfen und jetzt dass  #q 

Wo das Belly incl. Ausrüstung liegt könnt Ihr Euch ja denken (Nienburg)

Ich werd wohl oder übel in der Woche nochmal eine Pilktour machen um wenigstens mal auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß! Und ordentlich Fisch!

MFG

Kai


----------



## Maddin (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mahlzeit,

ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß...kann leider nicht dabei sein.

Für alle die von südlich der Elbe anreisen:

Auf der Autobahn ist Stau ohne Ende #q Kam eben aus Buchholz i.d.Nordheide. Die große Baustelle bei Seevetal stockt total und das wird bis zum Kreuz Ost auch nicht besser! :r . Wer sich auskennt und sich das nicht antun will, kann über Harburg und Wilhelmsburger Reichstraße durch Hamburg ausweichen und dann wieder Stapelfeld oder Jenfeld auf die Bahn.

 #h


----------



## CyTrobIc (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

ich hab kein BB


----------



## Maddin (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab kein BB



Tja, so kann´s gehen....armer Kerl!
Ich denk du hast ne Steuerrückzahlung bekommen...dann jammer nicht


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,
so bin gerade von meinem kleinen Abstecher nach Dazendorf zurück . 
Habe ja mal BB testen wollen und kann Euch sagen hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht . Glaube Claudia wird die Lebensversicherung erhöhen müssen  |supergri . Ich will auch son Teil haben  |supergri .
Möchte mich auf diesem Wege nochmal bei *Stephan* dafür bedanken , das ich sein BB testen durfte . War genial einfach nur genial  |supergri  . 
Kann nur sagen Leute das nächstemal bin ich mit BB dabei . Auch ohne war es heute wieder mega lustig , das auch dank Brösel , Vossi hat das noch ein schönes Bildchen  |supergri  und ich glaube die Jungs und das Mädel werden noch viel Spaß heute haben . Hier schonmal ein paar Bilder vom *Wal aus Eutin * im BB . |supergri  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,
noch ein paar Bilder von den Leuten .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Sauber Micha, hast dich also auch erwischt. #6
Ich konnte/wollte nicht mehr kommen war ganz schön fertig und hätte zu später Stunde wohl nicht mehr nach Hause fahren können wegen Müdigkeit. Aber ich bon sicher das die Jungs auch so ne ganze Menge Spaß haben. So wie sich das eben für Boardietreffen gehört.  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,
joo Jörg und wie es mich erwischt hat  :q . Jetzt muß ich es gleich nur noch Claudi beichten  :q , hab für alle Fälle schonmal das Fliegenpilzpulver versteckt  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich bin auch zurück !
Um ca. 21 Uhr ist die ganze Armada nochmal in See gestochen, und es dauerte nur ein paar Minuten da waren schon mehrere Ruten krumm (ca. 100 - 150 Meter vom Ufer).
Als ich eben um 23 Uhr weg bin waren noch alle auf dem Wasser !


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

oh Mann, und ich kann heute nicht... #q #q #q 

Was ist denn mit Broesel, dümpelt der noch und wundert sich, daß es Dorsche Ü38 gibt? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit Broesel
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



@MichaelB
Wart´s nur ab bis du die Bilder von Vossi siehst, Stephan und ich haben das Unglaubliche vollbracht.
Stephan, Vossi und ich blieben als Fliegenwedler zwar heute ohne Fisch aber dennoch hatten wir ne Menge Spaß. Ich grübel aber immer noch was Stephan heute eingeworfen hat! 
Vossi stell bloß den kleinen Film rein  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Guten Morgen,

ich fands toll mal wieder so ein Event mitmachen zu dürfen.

Ich denke es hat allen viel Spass gemacht und nun stellt schon die Bilder rein.

@ Michael: Wenn du noch den einen oder anderen Tip bzgl. Anschaffung BB benötigst - nur zu.

@ Andreas G.: Grübel nicht weiter - ich schätze, es muss das "Meeräschenfiber" gewesen sein.
 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Ansonsten werde ich mal schauen ob es zum Thema Meeräschen angeln nicht ein "Hörbuch" gibt.  


Schönen Sonntag und Grüsse 

Stephan :g


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Das war was das Wetter angeht das bis jetzt angenehmste Treffen
was ich mitgemacht habe. Traumwetter. :g 

Und die meine Jungfernfahrt  mit dem Ron Thomsen U-Boot
vom Dorschdiggler war auch formidabel.  Fisch gabs auch. #6 

Danke noch mal dafür, Vossi. :m 
Das war doch ein sehr entspanntes diggeln. 

Danke und Gruß auch noch mal an die geduldigen Fliegenwurf-Lehrer,
Mario und Stephan. Ich bleib dran.  :m 

Und natürlich auch an alle anderen Beste Grüße.
Alles in allem mal wieder sehr empfehlenswert auch für alle die sich den
ganzen Spaß nur mal ansehen wollen.
Der Augusttermin  ist vorgemerkt.

Gernot #h


----------



## Sween (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

#q  Moinsen,

Ich beiß mir voll in A.... ich hab das voll verpennt weil mein sch... Computer abgeraucht :e ist war ich 2 Wochen aus dem Netz und hab nichts mit bekommen.#q


----------



## Broesel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jo... ich kann meinen Vorpostern nur beipflichten. Es war ein Super-Dupper-Sahneschnitten-Event. Das Wetter, einfach alles passte. |rolleyes 

Ich tauchte mit Vossi so gegen 16.00 Uhr in Dazendorf auf, um mich bröselmäßig erstmal ne Runde im kühlen Nass abzukühlen, was ein paar doch recht nette, wasserseitige Bilder brachte...wie z.B. ..Belly..von unten... |kopfkrat , aber auch was zum Untergrund..der dunkle bereich von Dazendorfsind Blasentangwiesen...also höchste Hängergefahr...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mahlzeit,
so auch ich bin wieder zu Hause.

Das war ein super-klasse Treffen, das Wetter war 110%tig für uns.  #6 

16 Freunde der Ostsee fanden sich ein und der Grill lief auf Hochtouren.
Es war wiedermal alles vom Feinsten, ob es nun Servietten, Pappteller oder sonstwas war, wir hatten alles da.
Nach dem großen Hunger stillen ging es ab in die Fluten. Ingesamt waren 6 BB´s und 2 Schlauchboote dabei.
Es wurden reichlich Nemos und einige Küchendorsche verhaftet.
Selbst hatte ich 2 Nemos und diverse Anfasser.
Auf einigen "Fremdbooten" wurde prima Platte gefangen.

Zwischen 00:00 uns 01:00 wurde nochmal der Grill entfacht.
Nach ein paar Stunden Ruhe sind einige wieder gegen 05:00 in See gestochen und der Rest verabschiedete sich vom Strand.

Ich meine das Treffen ist absolut "Wiederholungfähig".
Wenn es dann das Wetter zulässt, wird es am 20/21.08. auch wieder Klasse !
Freue mich drauf.  :m  #h


----------



## Broesel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So nach und nach trudelte dann der ganze Rest ein, was offentsichtlich zu "Unruhen" führte, da der Bundesgrenzschutz den Belly, und Menscheauflauf am Strand wohl erstmal unter die Lupe nehmen mußte... :q 

Desweiteren hat mein Junior richtig Glück gehabt, denn Detlef hat ihn auf seiner Schlauchyacht zwei mal an diesem Tage mit auf die Ostsee genommen, was mir Arbeit bescherte und Junior glänzende Augen, denn am Ende konnte er 11 Dorsche sein Eigen zählen, wobei wohl diverse Nemos wieder in ihr Element entlassen wurden. Danke Detlef, Junior strahlt immer noch!!! :l


----------



## Broesel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

so war dann jeder an diesem Tage beschäftigt...Mein Junior übte mit der Fliege...und Marios Junior stand statt dessen im Wasser. Und Mike? Machte, dass, was er neben Schnarchen... #y  :q ..am besten kann...Grillen!!!

Langsam dämmerte es, und die Bellys, machten sich auf, um auf der spiegelglatten Ostsee bei herrlichstem Sonnenuntergang den Dorschen nachzustellen


----------



## Broesel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

die Betonung liegt bei herrlichstem Sonnenuntergang...

Aber auch der spaß kam natürlich nicht zu kurz...so konnte ich ich bei den Dreharbeiten zur Sendung "Bierwatch- die Kistenretter von Dazendorf" beiwohnen. Plötzliche einsetzende Brandung meinte ne Kiste etwas schneller leeren zu müßen, als gewollt... #q Aber dank des selbstlosen Einsatz von Stephan , gabs keine trocknen Kehlen... :q 

Aber auch "Fliegensynchronwurf" war eine der "Spaßdisziplin....und ich mitten im Schußfeld...

Aber auch die guten, alten Zeiten...sprich "Mantel-und Degenzeiten" , erwachten....verletzt wurde übrigens niemand... :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,
hast ja wieder klasse Bilder gemacht Jörg  #r 
@all
 |jump:  Claudi hat grünes Licht gegeben . Nach der Ernte darf ich mir ein BB kaufen  |jump: 

@ Stephan 
komme also bald auf Dein Angebot zurück . Gibt viel zu wissen bis dahin  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Broesel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...und zu sehr später Stunde machte man es sich eben in ner netten Runde gemütlich....am Grill, oder wie Vossi und Gernod, auf dem Wasser...Was mich allerdings erstaunde...Gernod hatte nen echten "Belly-Sklaven"...der ihm die Flossen "anbrachte"...und ihm die Gummiernte zum Einsteigen unter den Hintern schob...

Tja...und iregbndwann grunzten dann alle ein paar Minuten vor sich hin...um beim ersten Büchsenlicht noch einmal ihr Glück zu versuchen...immerhin hatte ich vom Ufer innerhalb kürzester Zeit noch 3 Kontakte...

So...mein Resumee...es war einfach wieder nur schön mit Euch (sogar anwesende Hunde waren völlig durchgeknallt :q )....und ich freu mich schon auf August #h


----------



## detlefb (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Tja, nun bin auch wieder erwacht  ,

Das war mal wieder ein Mega-Klasse Treffen.
Dank erstmal an Mikefish, der das hervorragend organisiert hat #6  #6 
Erste Sahne war sein direkter Draht zum Wettergott |supergri 
Es gab ausreichend Grillkohle und Würstchen!! Alles Paletti.

@ Broesel,

Null Problemo, lasst euch die Dorsche schmecken. Wenn ich im August dabei sein kann, machen wir das nochmal.  :m 
Übrigens mit 6-fach Zoom klappt das auch mit den Möwen.
Edit....
Nur das "  resizen  " von 6 Megapix auf Standard AB-Anhang ( 640x480 )kostet derbe Qualität  
....Edit


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Joerch

Wann gibt es Deinen ersten Bildband mit herrlichen Texteinlagen ??  :q 

Wiedermal klasse Bilder und astreine Beschreibung.
Danke.  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Man habt Ihr ein Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt #6
Hoffentlich kann ich beim näxtn Treffen schon mit Belly dabei sein #h
Ein etwas "neidischer" oh-nemo


----------



## Mini-Broesel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

Das war ein richtig tolles Treffen ,endlich habe ich ein par von Euch kennen gelernt. #h  #h  #h  |bla:  |bla:  |bla: 

Und noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Detlef das er mich auf seinem Bötchen mit zum angeln genommen hat |wavey:


----------



## DerDuke (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Super Bilder, ich hoffe das nächste Mal kann ich auch wieder dabei sein.
 :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c     #q  #q  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...so Männers...da bin ich wieder...immer noch etwas zerknittern, aber mittlerweile wieder einigermassen anzusehen....
Nachdem ich gegen sechs heute morgen im Bett war, musste ich leider um neun schon wieder hoch....und das Mittagsschläfchen hat auch nicht so ganz gereicht.
Erstklassiges Treffen....der Augusttermin ist schon fest vorgemerkt.... #6 

hier auch noch ein paar Bilder von mir....

*Preisfrage*

was ist das.....????  |kopfkrat 
kleiner Tip....es ist nicht - wie Stephan vermutete - eine Meeräsche im Laichkleid....
es ist auch kein Seehund.....nun ????








dann kam der Auftritt von Brösel....mit gemeinsamen Kräften konnten Andreas und Stephan unseren Brösel "überzeugen", doch mal wenigstens Probe zu sitzen  |supergri  |supergri 







Andreas war dann beim schnellen Aussteigen auch nochmal behilflich  |supergri 







Hier auch von mir nochmal der Blick auf die Armada in der Abendsonne


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Brösel hat jetzt bestimmt Ausschlag am Hintern !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

:q ...Brösel - der seinen Kulturschock mit reichlich Bier behandelt hatte, schaute lieber respektvoll vom Ufer zu...... (Du bekommst nie wieder eib Bier Jörch - so rote und hervortretende Augen hab' ich noch nie gesehen  :q )







Hier seht Ihr Stephan bei seiner fast schon legendären "Strandreportage".
Stephan..... Jeder Sportreporter is'n Dreck gegen Dich...wechsel den Job  :q 
Wir haben Tränen gelacht.
Einen Teil des Videos stelle ich nachher auch noch rein.....







Germot mit seinem ersten Bellydorsch in dunkler Nacht.
Respekt nochmal Gernot.....Das erste Mal im Belly und dann gleich in der Nacht auf den Teich  #6 







Gegen 3:30 Uhr ... geleitet vom *"Dazendorfer Schnarchhorn"* konnte der Landungspunkt gar nicht verfehlt werden.......


----------



## Broesel (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Brösel hat jetzt bestimmt Ausschlag am Hintern !!!


...neee....aber da lag noch die Doppelhubpumpe im Sitz.... |uhoh:  :q 

@Vossi,
zur Preisfrage...keine Ahnung.... |kopfkrat.. jedenfalls schön anzusehen... :q


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Goile Pic´s Vossi #6 

Brössel-Puck als Erstes, genial. :l 

Ich könnt schon wieder....

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...Brösel probierte es ---- immer noch mit roten Augen ---- nochmal vom Strand..... leider kam ich jedesmal zu spät, wenn ein Fisch hing  #q 







so richtig frisch sah' aber keiner vom harten Kern mehr aus  :q 












Minibrösel liess sich zum Frühstück ein Schnitzel schmecken 







und dann ging auch schon die Sonne wieder auf...







Wie gesagt....

ein geiles Treffen mit Megaspassfaktor....
Ich bin im August mit Sicherheit wieder dabei  #h


----------



## theactor (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,

meeensch, da werd ich ja echt neidisch!
Tolle Bilder und es sieht nach MonstervielSpaß aus! #6 
(Manchmal find ich meine Arbeitszeiten es zum K*****)

@Broesel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:  #6 #6 #6 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

....so ...und hier nun die ultimative Reportage zum Thema "Bellyboatwettkampf vor Dazendorf"

einfach mal klicken


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Gröööööööhl !


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....so ...und hier nun die ultimative Reportage zum Thema "Bellyboatwettkampf vor Dazendorf"
> 
> einfach mal klicken



Geht bei mir nicht  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  Ich will es auch hören  #q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

*Super !!*


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...und mit der Zigarette hat er die Hauptschnur getrennt :q
Goiler Reporter bist Du Stephan #6


----------



## AndreasG (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Stephan du  bist Weltklasse, ich hab immer noch Muskelkater vom lachen.


----------



## Locke (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Määnsch Loidde,

das sieht ja nach ner fäddn Party aus!
So´n schiet, das ich nicht konnte!
Bilder sind einfach genial und der rasende Reporter is ja die Härte!

Genial #6

Hoffe im August dabei zu sein!

Gruss Locke


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mannmannmannmannmannmannmann  |supergri 

Die Reportage ist ja der Hammer.Da muss man Tag für Tag im Fernsehen und Radio Langweiler hören und im AB gibt's solche Talente.

Mixt das mit 'nem fetten Beat ab und verdient euch dumm und dusselig an der CD  |supergri


----------



## detlefb (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....so ...und hier nun die ultimative Reportage zum Thema "Bellyboatwettkampf vor Dazendorf"



Das ist der Hammer  #6  Gibbet da noch Nachschlag??????


----------



## gerstmichel (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na, wenn ihr im August wieder geht sacht ma Bescheid!!

Da will ich auch bei sein...

Tolle Geschichten, tolle Bilder!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin  Moin ,


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....so ...und hier nun die ultimative Reportage zum Thema "Bellyboatwettkampf vor Dazendorf"
> 
> einfach mal klicken


jetzt hab ich es auch hingekriegt . Lag wohl am Internet Expl. über Netcape ging es   |supergri . Ech klasse .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jou geile Reportage !! :m 

"Er drillt und drillt und drillt, doch leider hat er die Hauptschnur mit der Zigarette getrennt... " Köstlich ! :q :q :q


----------



## wombat (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|wavey:  Hi All,

war ein klasse Treffen. 
Als Sven und ich (So.morgen) aleine aufn Wasser waren, 
kam ein Fischadler vorbei geflogen.

Also, bis August

@ Brösel + D.digler,
   schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo Jungs!

Mensch da habt Ihr aber ein schönes Treffen gehabt. 

Ich könnte mir in den A**** beissen und mein Schweizerkäseboot feierlich verbrennen. #q 

@ Detlef das nächste Mal hast Du Gesellschaft!   

Wie war denn eigentlich die Fischausbeute?! Das bei so einem Wetter und den ABJungs der Spaß garantiert ist ist doch logisch, aber was ist mit den Flossenträgern?! Fodoos?!

Ich werd morgen erstmal ne Frustkuttertour machen um wenigstens einmal auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein.

Bericht und Fotos folgen dann.... Auch über meine neuen Zebco-Jigs :k 

MFG

Kai

PS: Bis August hab ich den Käse geflickt!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

An *Alle* die nicht dabei waren:

Nicht hintendran rumjammern, einfach sich mal nen Termin ermöglichen und *DABEISEIN !!*

Dieses "wenn" und "aber", "hätte ich" und "vielleicht" .... davon kann der harte Kern der Treff´s schon nen Roman schreiben.  :g 

OK..... berufliche Ereignisse gehen natürlich absolut vor. Kein Thema.
Also .... am *20/21.08.* gibt es wieder ein Treffen !  :m  |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

wahre Worte :m 

Für alle wenn/weil/wieso gibt es ja den 20ten August #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ MichaelB

Na warten wir es ab. #c  

Ist schon komisch, einige die hier im AB nach solchen Treffen fragen und sich die gerne wünschen, die sind noch nie dabei gewesen.

Der Termin im August soll es dann erstmal gewesen sein mit terminemachen.
Ich kann dann leider nix mehr terminieren in absehbarer Zukunft, da es beruflich auch nicht mehr passt. :c 

Mal sehen wie dann der BB-Cup-2006 terminlich fällt?  |kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,
@ MikeFish
ich hoffe am 21/21.8 bin ich mit der Ernte fertig  |supergri , dann schau ich auf jedenfall vorbei . Ich hoffe bis dahin krieg ich auch mein Belly wie Frauchen es mir versprochen hat  #6  . Sonst schau ich wieder nur mal so rein um wieder bischen was zu lernen und vielleicht Brösel mal mit belly im Wasser zu sehen  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MoritzHH (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin alle zusammen,

ich wollte am Dienstag-Abend  mal wieder mitm BB raus. Wie läufts denn da so momentan ? gibts irgendwelche Einwände bei den Temperaturen nach Dahme oder Westermakelsdorf zu fahren ? Den Rutenhalter werde ich Morgen wohl liber als Sonnenschirmhalter benutzen.

MFG
Moritz


----------



## Rausreißer (2. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mal wieder hochgeholt....

Ist ja nich mehr lang hin...

Gernot :g


----------



## gerstmichel (2. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich hatte den ersten nicht so ganz verfolgt, deshalb:

Ich würde gerne dabei sein. Was brauch ich da? Was soll ich mitbringen? Wieder in D'dorf?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Mirco (2. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Rausreißer & Gerstmichel

na da seid Ihr mir ja zuvorgekommen, nur ich hab doch etwas länger geschlafen als Ihr ;-)

Wie siehts denn allgemein so aus?
Gibts schon definitive zusagen?

Wenn mir die Firma nicht wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, bin ich dabei.

Diesmal mit BB und Schlauchboot+E-Mot. (Hoffentlichgeht das gut!!!)

mit Watti auf Platte zu gehen, wer noch?

Werde auch am Strand pennen, entweder unterm Boot oder im Brolly.
Wer bleibt noch am Strand?

Bring dann Gaskocher, Wasser, Pulverkaffee & Milchpulver & Zucker mit.

@ Gerstmichel

Treffpunkt ist wie immer Wetterabhängig und ergibt sich daher sicher erst Do./Fr. (18./19.08.05).

Wobei D'Dorf natürlich grundsätzlich für solch ein Treffen ein guter Platz ist.


----------



## gerstmichel (2. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ok, damit ich mal nix verpasse, melde ich mich mal offiziell an. :m 
Mangels BB werde ich wohl waten ... |kopfkrat 

Waten wir's mal ab, oder so ähnlich.#c |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (7. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

nun wollen wir das Ding hier mal nicht zu tief versinken lassen |rolleyes 

Ich bin dabei mit eigenem BB |laola: und bringe eine Ladung Knobi-Matsche mit  - @Oh-Nemo: oder will der eigentliche Urheber dieser Nahkampf-Waffe das übernehmen? #h 

Gruß
Michael, der jetzt noch viel basteln muß...


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hihi 
nö mach Du mal die Knuffsauce :m
Ppppppssst...hab das Rezept verlegt..... #d
aber kannst Du mir ja mal wieder zurückschicken die Rezeptur :q
Und bastel was schönes.
Hab mir auch letztens mal eben 2 Rutenhalter aus einen Glasfaserverstärktem Rohr (aus dem Klempnereibedarf) gebastelt :m







Wenn jemand noch büschen Ankerschnur(Die auf der Rolle vorm Belly) braucht soll er es hier reinschreiben.
Hab davon noch paar Meters auf der Rolle.


----------



## MichaelB (7. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

@Oh-Nemo: das Rezept kann ich Dir in leicht abgewandelter Form gern zurück PN-nen :m 

Von AndreasG habe ich seinerzeit schon einen Rutenhalter geschenkt bekommen - er hat ein zusätzliches kleines Röhrchen befestigt, dort kommt die Lösezange rein #6  außerdem hat er eine kleine Aussparung für den Rollenfuß eingebracht, so kann man die Rute auch zum Schleppen oder auf Grund angeln ablegen, ohne daß sie sich ständig dreht #6 
Ich werde morgen mal nach einem Y-Verteiler schaun, dann kann die Rute zu beiden Seiten eingesteckt werden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@oh nemo

jörgi du alter gönner...

... mach den tampen in dd fest und lasse dich nach dk treiben... das müßte reichen um den gesamten weg zu sichern 

gruss


----------



## Rausreißer (8. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Schöne Sache, das wir bestimmt nett #6 
Alle wieder auf einen Haufen  

Am Freitag hat der Diggler mir gesteckt das, er auf jeden Fall
auch rumschaut.

Hmm, was haltet Ihr denn von Staberhuk, dann hätte auch das olle Nordlicht
ne Chance mal mit der Kutter um die Ecke zu gucken. |wavey: 
Na mal sehe was das Wetter bringt.

Gernot #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

na dann werde ich den actor mal beknieseln, daß er auch mitkommt.
Staberdorf klingt okai, ist aber wie immer vom Wetter abhängig, gelle? #h 

Nach einem komplett angelfreien Urlaub bin ich jetzt echt heiß drauf, den Herbst ausreichend zum Angeln zu nutzen |jump: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ja Staberhuk wäre echt prima. Schaun wir mal, was das Wetter zulässt?

Aber mal was anderes: Wer kann denn nen Grill mitbringen? So ein Schwenkgrill wäre doch wiedermal 100%tig goil !! :m


----------



## Medo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@mike

soll ich?


----------



## Mirco (8. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ all

da kommen ja doch einige Leute zusammen  #6 

Da es sich ja um den 2. Termin handelt war ich mir da nicht so sicher.

Gibts schon Ansagen wer über Nacht bleibt, sprich nach dem Fischen dort pennt?


----------



## MichaelB (8. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich werde wohl des Späteren wieder nach Hause düsen #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich werde wohl des Späteren wieder nach Hause düsen #h
> 
> ...




jo...da schliesse ich mich mal logger an......diemal nicht die ganze Nacht  :q 

@ Medo..... welch Frage.... :l 

@ all

So langsam kommt Freude auf  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Mirco

Also ich bleib die Nacht da, entweder im Auto oder im Freien .... wenn nicht gerade Weltuntergang kommt.  :m 


@ Medo

*JAAAAAAA !!!! *  #6


----------



## Reppi (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Keine Feier ohne Meier.... :q 
Ich werde zumindest bis gegen späten abend bleiben, da ich Sonntag "Landesmeisterschaft" im Klodeckelangeln habe.
Aber wieso fahren wir immer in die "gleiche Ecke" ???
Ich glaube einige wissen gar nicht, welch schöne andere Ecken es an der Ostsee noch gibt.... ;+  #c


----------



## Rausreißer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Uwe , du weist doch, die Antwort auf solche Fragen ist immer: 42 :q 
Wir könnten aber auch Dein Anwesen verwüsten.... :q 
Hast Du noch eine Idee? Dann schweige nicht...

Egal, das wird ein Riesenspaß wie immer... #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Deichpapst Uwe #h
Mach mal Deinen Posteingang leer.
PN kommt nicht rein


----------



## wombat (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

#h  Hi Junks

Ich komme mit 2 kumpels und wir wollen über Nacht bleiben.

@Mike
Bitte schnarch nicht soooooooooo laut!
Habe letztesmal kein Auge zu gekriegt  

G'day 
Klaus


----------



## Medo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

na das wird ja nen spass...
...und mein küchenbulle takelt auch an...  schön uwe


----------



## theactor (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hi,

ein glücklicher Umstand will es, dass ich doch tatsächlich ZEIT HABE! #v 
Demnach werde ich mich wohl zu MB in den Kombi pellen und mit ihm an/wie abreisen (wenn's recht ist?! Vorher?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?#h )
Ob ich mit in den _presiousss_Luftsack setze hängt ganz von der Welle ab |rolleyes 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach werde ich mich wohl zu MB in den Kombi pellen und mit ihm an/wie abreisen (wenn's recht ist?! Vorher?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wenn *DU *fährst ist´s okai |rolleyes 




			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich mit in den _presiousss_Luftsack setze hängt ganz von der Welle ab |rolleyes
> 
> |wavey:


 Glücklicherweise gibt es ja für jeden Wind die passende Lee-Seite |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



> Glücklicherweise gibt es ja für jeden Wind die passende Lee-Seite


Sonst gibt´s die Bruce Lee Seite..... |supergri
@Jöörch
PN aufgeräumt !! :m


----------



## gerstmichel (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich weiss immer noch nicht was man so mitbringt? Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge... Ist was zu tun... gibbet wat ...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ gerstmichel

Erstmal ist jeder für seine Verpflegung selbst zuständig. Grill ist wohl da.
Was zum sitzen und/oder nen Klapptisch wären gut.
Einige bringen ne Kiste Bier mit oder nen Anderer wieder ne Cola oder Brot oder nen paar Pappteller ..... und und und.

Meinerseits bringe ich wieder Grillkohle und Anzünder mit.

Also so kommt immer was zusammen und ALLE haben was davon.
Ich freu mich drauf und hoffe das das Wetter uns mal woanders fischen lässt.
Staberhuk wäre da doch was wert !  :q  :m


----------



## gerstmichel (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jo, dann schwank ich mal noch, ob ich auch dort nächtige, ob ich nixzumdröhnendrinn-drinks mitbringe oder doch lieber 'ne Kiste Flens....

Aber spassig wird das wohl werden... Ich freu mich auch schon...


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Na wenn der Actor kommt, dann muss ich mit Isha ja wohl auch mal vorbeischauen ....!
Da ich aber das WE arbeiten "darf" werde ich nicht zu lange bleiben.
Aber ein  wenig mit der Fliege wedeln werde ich wohl.
Wann werden denn die ersten von euch eintrudeln ?

P.S.: Bringt Würmer und Knicklichtposen mit, der Aal läuft wohl recht gut im Moment  !


----------



## Rausreißer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn der Actor kommt, dann muss ich mit Isha ja wohl auch mal vorbeischauen ....!



Also wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen  |rolleyes 

Genial  #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (9. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,



> dann muss ich mit Isha ja wohl auch mal vorbeischauen ....!


:l :l Wozu Angelzeug mitnehmen :k 

 
#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu Angelzeug mitnehmen #h


..hast Recht.....selbst wenn er sich 'ne Peitsche nur mal kurz ausleihen tut, erlegt er garantiert wieder irgendeinen Flossenträger  :q


----------



## theactor (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

*in-Zeitlupe-mit-gen-Himmel-gerichteten-Armen-auf-die-Knie-sink*:

_ISHAAAAAAAA!_

Ich weiß nicht, der Belly-Boot-Treffen-Gott meint es leider überhaupt nicht gut mit mir...
Es ist förmlich ver_hexer_t aber erneute Terminverschiebungen haben dazu geführt, dass ich Samstag nun doch arbeiten muss.
Erspart mir bloß Hohn und Spott, ich könnte diesbezüglich mehr als #q #q 

Ich hoffe, dass es im Herbst noch einmal ein Treffen gibt; da habe ich zumindest Chance, zeitig einen "Messerersatz" einzuplanen.

Aber schon jetzt freue ich mich zumindest auf die stets geniale bildliche NAchbereitung des Events.

|wavey: Sönke


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				armesautor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, der Belly-Boot-Treffen-Gott meint es leider überhaupt nicht gut mit mir...
> Es ist förmlich ver_hexer_t aber erneute Terminverschiebungen haben dazu geführt, dass ich Samstag nun doch arbeiten muss.
> Erspart mir bloß Hohn und Spott, ich könnte diesbezüglich mehr als #q #q
> 
> ...



Mönsch Sönke,wat fürn Schiet #d
Versuch mal irgendwie im Herbst ein Samstach frei zu bekommen.
Wir werden dann rasch ne Armada zusammenstellen.
Werden ja immer mehr Maniacs hier.....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich kann leider auch nicht können, würde ja gerne, muß aber Bereitschaft haben.   Wünsch euch aber viel Spass. #6


----------



## theactor (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,

@nemo: theoretisch könnte ich das jetzt schon fast "blocken" - aber warten wir erst mal diesen Event ab! 


|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Zum Treffpunkt, gibt es zu Staberhuk
noch andere Ideen. ?  #c 
Last mal hören..

Gernot #h 

PS: Sönke: Bullshit #q.  Aber viel Spaß auf Langeland und ich wünsche Dir eine Deinem Magen angepaßte Welle :m


----------



## MichaelB (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

bei Westwind wäre doch Dahmeshöved eine Alternative zu Staberdorf, oder?

@theichlassedenbmichlalleinaufjungfernfahrtgehn: wie versprochen sage ich nix #d  obwohl mir ja die eine oder andere nette Zeile einfiele  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				YellyBellyB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bei Westwind wäre doch Dahmeshöved eine Alternative zu Staberdorf, oder?


Oder Dahme am Taucher-Parkplatz,da hatte ich meine Jungfernfahrt mit Vossi,Reppi und Sönke.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich werde versuchen auch zu erscheinen.
Ich würde auch Dahme oder Rosenfelde/ Süssau vorschlagen.
Bei Westwind.
Bei nördlichen Winden dann doch eher Pelzerhaken oder Neustadt.

Fischt jemand auf Platte?
Hätte gerne "Input" auf Platte vom BB - geht auch was mit der Fliege ? oder nur Naturköder? 
...wo gibt es "verlässliche Plätze?"

Gruss Stephan


----------



## MichaelB (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich würde auch gern eine Rute auf Grund (Platten) legen, habe aber keinerlei Plan... Watti am Nachläufer könnte ich mir vorstellen - oder eben ein wenig mit dem Löffel zupfen #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Fischt jemand auf Platte?
> Hätte gerne "Input" auf Platte vom BB - geht auch was mit der Fliege ? oder nur Naturköder?
> ...wo gibt es "verlässliche Plätze?"
> 
> Gruss Stephan




Also wenn Du Gerstmichel heissen würdest, dann würde Medo Dich jetzt aber voll auszählen  |supergri 

Aber mal ernsthaft : Wieso willst Du Nasenbär - der Bellykönner schlechthin, mit besten Kontakten zu anderen Bellyspezialisten - hier einen Rat haben.....

Suchst Du Anschluss  ;+  |kopfkrat 

 #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du Gerstmichel heissen würdest, dann würde Medo Dich jetzt aber voll auszählen  |supergri
> 
> Aber mal ernsthaft : Wieso willst Du Nasenbär - der Bellykönner schlechthin, mit besten Kontakten zu anderen Bellyspezialisten - hier einen Rat haben.....
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

Habe bis dato noch keinen Platten vom BB erlegt und so gut sind meine "Kontakte" auch nicht mehr; wie du ja selber weist.
"Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn" - O.K. anderes Thema !!!

Ich würde gerne meiner Familie mal wieder "Butt satt" bieten und wiess nicht wie das vom BB geht. - Ehrlich.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Also wenn Platte vor Ort ist dann ist wurscht ob mit Kneifer oder Watti.
Kneifer sind halt büschen fester am Haken.Nachts läuft sowiso alles über den Geruchsinn bei den Scholli´s :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Platte vor Ort ist dann ist wurscht ob mit Kneifer oder Watti.
> Kneifer sind halt büschen fester am Haken.Nachts läuft sowiso alles über den Geruchsinn bei den Scholli´s :m


Moin Jörg,

das ist es ja gerade, "wenn Platte vor Ort sind" ???

Wo sind denn die Plätze mit "Fanggarantie"???

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

#c  #d 

verstehe ich zwar nicht......aber gut.....

*Grund : Sandiger bis leicht steinig/verkrauteter Untergrund.....
Tiefe : Jahreszeitabhängig zwischen zwei und sechs Meter
Köder : Seeringler, oder Wattwurm am Nachläufersystem (ca. 0,8 - 1,0 mtr.)
           entweder mit Birnenblei 15-30 Gramm, oder besser mit Buttlöffel....

Führungsweise : 1.)Vorzugsweise das Belly von der leichten Strömung über den Grund treiben lassen und den / die Köder langsam hinterher ziehen.

2.) Das Belly an fängiger Stelle verankern und die Köder ausbringen. In regelmässigen Abstanden den Köder etwas heranzupfen.

3.) bei Biss nicht sofort anschlagen, sondern dem Fisch Gelegenheit geben, den Köder zu schlucken.

4.) Anhieb : sitzt = Drill......sitzt nicht = Shit....neuer Versuch



Alles klar soweit ??* 


 :q  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Danke !


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #c  #d
> 
> verstehe ich zwar nicht......aber gut.....
> 
> ...


Mönsch Vossi,da hast Du ja das kleine 1x1 für die Anfänger rausgeholt :q
Hoffentlich kann ich mir das alles merken


----------



## Gnilftz (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch Vossi,da hast Du ja das kleine 1x1 für die Anfänger rausgeholt :q
> Hoffentlich kann ich mir das alles merken



Zur Not,
ausdrucken, in Folie einschweissen und ans Belly binden, aber bitte nicht antackern... 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey: 
der mal schauen wird, ob er auf n Klönschnack vorbeikümmt


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not,
> ausdrucken, in Folie einschweissen und ans Belly binden, aber bitte nicht antackern...
> 
> Greetz
> ...


*gröööhl*
Klar kommst Du vorbei.Vielleicht hab ich ja schon was leggeres da


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> .....das kleine 1x1 für die Anfänger....



 #c 

Ich habe nur geantwortet......sorry Stephan..... Strandmässig fehlt noch ein Tip..... WH ist zur Zeit nicht schlecht.....allerdings nicht vor der Steilküste, sondern vor dem Sandstrand......oder eben Dahme, Süssau oder Rosenfelde....
auch vor Scharbeutz sind von einem Bekannten letzte Woche (zwar nur) vier Platte erlegt worden......aber es geht auch dort.....

Nun hast Du das geballte Wissen.....

Mach was draus.....

Ich drück Dir die Daumen  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Danke !




fast vergessen



*Büdde*


----------



## Reppi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@Stephan
Hallo, Du "fast Vergessener"   
Ich habe meine 4-5 Platten bisher alle mit diesem super einfachen ( und billigen) System gefangen, wo unten das Blei schon montiert ist; die Dinger kommen glaube ich, aus DK.
Ich werde jetzt aber mal meine alten Brandungsvorfächer "testen".
Als Plattenstrände (vom BB) kenne ich Schönhagen, Noer (sehr gut auf Platte), Surrendorf und Kalifornien.
Aber ihr wollt ja immer an den Arsch der Welt :c  :c  :q  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

:q Geht doch #6 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## gerstmichel (15. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du Gerstmichel heissen würdest, dann würde Medo Dich jetzt aber voll auszählen |supergri


 
Ist das auszählen vom Namen abhängig? ;+ 

@Medo, wie muss ich den heissen, damit du nicht mehr zählen musst?#c 

@all, soll das nun heißen wir spezialisieren uns auf Aal und Platten? :q Ich rieche schon den Räucherofen...#6


----------



## Bratnase (15. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

melde mich für Samstag auch zur Stelle.

Hab noch ne Alternative, allerdings schlechte !?

War letzte Woche in Waabs und da gibt es wieder massenweise Hornies. Aber vielleicht sind die Piekser kein guter Zielfisch vom Bellie. Dorsch hab ich nicht einen einzigen gesehen.

Selber dabei war ich, als von der Mole in E-Förde ne Makrele gefangen wurde. Soll auch nicht selten sein. Müsste doch ne Gaudi sein, vor der Mole mit ner Bellie-Armada auf Makrelen zu angeln. Gibt natürlich keine Fanggarantie, aber die Chance auf Makrele, Dorsch und Mefo ist vorhanden. Hering ist natürlich auch da.
Problem ist allerdings ein Biwak am Kurstrand...

Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das auszählen vom Namen abhängig? ;+
> 
> @Medo, wie muss ich den heissen, damit du nicht mehr zählen musst?#c



zu 1.   ich kann mich da vage an eine Frage von Dir erinnern   

zu 2.   Ganz einfach : Stephan  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Mirco (15. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Also ich versuchs auch gern mit Naturköder auf Platti.

Sollte man sich die Würmer vorher bei "Baltic" bestellen?

Also in DK haben wir vom Boot aus auf diese kostengünstige 0815-Montagen ebensogut gefangen wie auf den bunten Perlenkrams. Aber wie gesagt war das in DK.

Ist denn zu später Stunde mit Dorsch zu rechnen, oder treiben die sich noch im Tiefen rum?

Da ich diese Woche beruflich in Köln unterwegs bin bleibt mir wieder nur der Samstagvormittag zum Vorbereiten und Basteln. Wie ich das hasse.

Kommt sonst noch wer mit einem Schlauch-, GFK-, Alu- oder etc- boot vorbei?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mensch Mirco......

das allerbeste ist doch, dass Du erscheinen kannst..... #6


----------



## Fischbox (16. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Ihr Fischnasen #h 
Ich bin zwar am Samstag leider nicht mit von der Partie, da ich auf einer Hochzeit gaanz dolle feiern muss 



 

, aber ich wünsche Euch trotzdem jede Menge Fun und Erfolg. Fun ist ja eigentlich sicher, aber Erfolg ist bei Boardveranstaltungen ja manchmal so eine Sache #c .
Naja, Ihr macht das schon. Hoffentlich kann ich auch bald mal wieder an einem Treffen teilnehmen. Theoretisch könnte ich ja wieder zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr was anleieren.. |kopfkrat . Naja, das ist ja noch ein wenig hin. Schaun wir mal.
Ich werde dann beim nächsten mal wohl mit dem Kajak aufkreuzen. Bin gespannt wie es sich von dem guten Teil fischen lässt. Fahren tut es einmalig gut #6 .

@Achim bzw. Hanhjr

Bist Du auch mit dabei?! Schreib mal was!


----------



## detlefb (16. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch könnte ich ja wieder zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr was anleieren.. |kopfkrat . Naja, das ist ja noch ein wenig hin. Schaun wir mal.



Das mach man bloß, ich kenne schon Leute die mitmachen #6  #6


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch könnte ich ja wieder zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr was anleieren.. |kopfkrat . Naja, das ist ja noch ein wenig hin. Schaun wir mal


 Theoretisch - oder praktisch? 
Ich habe da zuuufällig frei #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hanhjr (16. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@Fischbox
Jau diesmal klappt das, werde mich in die BB-Kette einreihen. :q 
Bin mal gespannt wie das Nachts abgeht. |kopfkrat 
Auf alle Fälle will ich auch Erfolg haben, bleibe also bis ein Drill einsetzt auf dem Wasser. |supergri
Gruß Achim


----------



## oh-nemo (17. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

"Mein" Wetterdienst sagt Windstille für Samstag an
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/feh_anfrage.php
Kann ja was werden


----------



## JosiHH (17. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hatte ich schon erwänt, dass ich auch dabei bin |wavey: 
Muß nur mal überlegen, wo in der Garage das Belly liegt... |kopfkrat


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich schon erwänt, dass ich auch dabei bin |wavey:
> Muß nur mal überlegen, wo in der Garage das Belly liegt... |kopfkrat



Müßte es nicht heißen, in welcher meiner vielen Garagen es liegt??? |supergri


----------



## gerstmichel (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Muß nur mal überlegen, wo in der Garage das Belly liegt... |kopfkrat


 
Vielleicht findest du ja in deiner Garage noch den einen oder anderen Kutter...|supergri 

Sacht ma, bin ich denn der einzigste ohne BB ? ;+ 
Ich trau mch ja fast gar nich zu kommen #d . 

Können wir morgen festlegen, wo es denn hingehen wird?

Michael ohne BB |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

der Trend scheint ja zum Zweit-Belly zu gehen, vielleicht hat ja einer der Herren Erbarmen  

Bin mittlerweile ja echt gespanntestens, wo es denn nu hin gehn wird |laola: 

Gruß
MichaelBellyB


----------



## Reppi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Könnte ja auch noch mein ODC mitschleppen..............


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo Leute !

Da nun immer noch verschiedene Wetterdienste unterschiedliches aussagen über den Wind und dessen Richtung, habe ich mal *Staberhuk* ins Auge gefasst.
(Nordlicht, machst Du uns dann das Licht an ??)  #6 

Also zu 99,5% steht das jetzt fest. Es sei denn der Wind überlegt sich das 100%tig noch anders. Na denn müssen wir am Freitag abend noch ganz schnell umdisponieren.

*Was anderes: Wer kann einen Dreibein-Grill mitbringen ??*
Sonst müssen wir auf einem 08/15 Grill rumgrillen.
Grillkohle und Anzünder hab ich reichlich mit.

Auch wenn noch einer einen Tisch, Pappteller und all so´n Gedöns mitbringen kann, dann BITTE !

Müllbeutel hab ich 2 mit.

Soweit erstmal. Ansonsten dränge ich auf rege Beteiligung und hoffe das all die Leute mal mit dabei sein können die letztes mal nicht konnten.

Wir sehen uns !!  :m  |wavey:


----------



## JosiHH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Müßte es nicht heißen, in welcher meiner vielen Garagen es liegt??? |supergri



Das konnte ich schon eingrenzen. Bleibt nur eine übrig, aber die ist VOLL. In den anderen stehen die Autos und der Kutter  

Der Kutter muß jetzt aber verkauft werden... komm grad vom Zahnarzt  :c . Gibts von Grill auch ne Suppe?

Josi


----------



## gerstmichel (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kutter muß jetzt aber verkauft werden... komm grad vom Zahnarzt :c . Gibts von Grill auch ne Suppe?
> 
> Josi


 
Ohweh, ist das neue Gebiss so teuer...?:c 

Eventuell kann ich einen Tapeziertisch mitbringen, wenn wir den da irgendwo aufstellen können (bin noch nie in Staberhuk gewesen). 

Michael ohne BB


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ gerstmichel

Jaaaaa, bring mit !
Platz ist da genug.  :m


----------



## gerstmichel (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Quasi schon gepackt !!


----------



## MichaelB (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

@Josi: ich habe Samstag überraschend eher frei bekommen  meine Mädels wollen sich mit Freunden/Taufpaten bei Hagenbek treffen #6 
Wir könnten also theoretisch schon eher los #h 

Staberdorf klingt doch ganz gut - Hauptsache es strömt nicht so doll #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@mbpm ist verloren... ruf mal ebend durch... büdde!


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> *Staberhuk*



Wie ist es da für Boote aus???? Ich habe keine Lust meine Gummiwurst weit zutragen!!


----------



## Medo (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@detlefb

wenn genug leuts da sind kein prob.

neben der steilüste geht auch noch nen weg zum wasser

wenns das boot vom vorjahr ist, dann passt das schon 

gruss jörg


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ detlefb

Wie Medo schon schrieb, das passt!  #6 
5 Mann, 4 Ecken und schwupps ist die Gummiwurst im Wasser.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Andy(Nordlicht) noch rumgeschippert kommt, falls er nicht gerade den Turm "beschützen" muss.  |supergri  |supergri  |wavey:


----------



## gerstmichel (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Im Web.de Routenplaner kann ich Staberhuk nicht finden!#c  
Wo liecht denn dat? ;+ |kopfkrat 

Hilfääääää!!!:c


----------



## Medo (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Web.de Routenplaner kann ich Staberhuk nicht finden!#c
> Wo liecht denn dat? ;+ |kopfkrat
> 
> Hilfääääää!!!:c


 
tipp doch mal stabersdorf ein....

oder rechts unten Staberhuk.

Dort werden demnächst auch noch nen paar Berichte reinkommen .

gruss medo


----------



## Medo (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@mario

nana...


----------



## gerstmichel (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mönsch uf Fehmarn, allet klar, da habbich ne Kaate von !!

Da war ich glaub ich auch schon mal....

Äh, was hat Staberdorf, was Katharienenhof nicht hat ? (nur so gefragt...)


----------



## marioschreiber (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Licht !


----------



## Rausreißer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch uf Fehmarn, allet klar, da habbich ne Kaate von !!
> 
> Da war ich glaub ich auch schon mal....
> 
> Äh, was hat Staberdorf, was Katharienenhof nicht hat ? (nur so gefragt...)




Wat, das weiste nicht? |kopfkrat 
Siehste:
klick 

Hier noch mal der Link des Altmeister Brösels.

Wo steckt der Kerl eigendlich |kopfkrat  #c  :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## MichaelB (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich glaube Broesel fürchtet um seinen guten Ruf - hinterher erwischt man ihn doch noch in einer Gummi-Ente  

Wollte eigentlich irgend jemand Wattis besorgen und könnte mir ein paar mit klar machen? :m  Ich habe nur noch so ein paar konservierte...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hmmmm
Windfinder.com meldet ne 3-4 aus ENE für Samstagnachmittag, da könnte es schwierig werden die Gummiwurst zuwassern.
Seit ihr sicher das Staberhuk ne gute Wahl (für Kleinboote) ist???


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Tja was ist nun wirklich mit dem ollen Wind ??
ENE ist allgemein Schrott, egal wo.

Wer weiss genaues ??

Bei 3-4 kommen die Schlauchboote aber noch raus, nur mit den BB´s kann es mal feucht werden an der Uferzone.

Mal sehen was Freitag Vormittag genaues angesagt wird?


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Mike,
ich wollte dich bestimmt nicht ärgern, aber bei ner 4 auflandig packe ich die Gummi-Wurst nicht aus.
Di eVorhersage ist grad mal 45 Minuten alt
Schaun wir mal was das so gibt in den nächsten Stunden.
Immerhin bringe ich den 50er Dreibein Grrill mit wenn ich zum Treffen komme.

Let's wait and see


----------



## oh-nemo (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> .....aber bei ner 4 auflandig packe ich die Gummi-Wurst nicht aus.


Das ist schon klar.Ist auch nicht so lustich für Belly-Greenhörner wie ich eins bin.
Is da nicht *leicht* ablandig evtl.angenehmer?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ detlefb

Nee kein Problem.  :m 
Den Grill bringste aber mit ! SUPER !


@ oh-nemo

ja wo ist denn ablandiger Wind ??  #c


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Is da nicht *leicht* ablandig evtl.angenehmer?



für die ersten Meter bestimmt, allerdings halte ich ablandig immer für Risikoreich, 
egal ob mit Kleinboot oder Belly ich habe in meinem Leben schon genug Luftmatrazen-Kapitäne aus Seenot gerettet. Wenn du erstmal 2 km weg bist von der Küste macht auch ne 4 ablandig schon ne nette Welle. Das weßt du auch .

Aber erstmal logger bleiben im Schrxtt, das wird schon was  #6

Ich wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen das Staberhuk nicht unbedingt erste Wahl ist!

Edit!!!!

@ Mikefish, das erscheinen seiner Pestilenz ist noch nicht 100% fix, so " Lord Helmchen " erscheint, dann mit betagten Drill, der schon viele Treffen überlebt hat  

!!!Edit


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Männer,

viel Spass, ich muss für dieses Mal passen- Rufbereitschaft.

Wünsche euch allen TL und wieder beim nächsten Event.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## oh-nemo (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> ja wo ist denn ablandiger Wind ??  #c


Mike,bei ner Insel,immer auf der annern Seite von wo der Wind kommt :m  
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst....
Ost,Nord-Ost...ist doch Schei$$e,oder???


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Ost,Nord-Ost...ist doch Schei$$e,oder???



oder einkuscheln in Wulfen ???

Jungx nach bier nr. x is nun schicht, ich geh erstmal schnarchen!!!!


----------



## JosiHH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@MB
Früher geht auch. Könnte auch so gegen 12 Uhr da sein.
Wattis sollte auch klappen...

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (18. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

@Josi: nööö, da frühstücken wir noch  aber so eins/halb zwei wäre cool :g 
Du vorher bei Marci vorbei? Lass uns dann doch einen 25er teilen :m 

@Wind: wennste echt aus ENE blasen mußt verpieseln wir uns evl doch an die Südseite... also lass es |evil: 

@Mike: also doch bis morgen Abend warten und dann |bla: #h 

@Profis: ich habe ja auch erst 1.5 Belly-Touren hinter mir, aber was ist denn von wegen mit Ankern... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ja Leute lasst uns noch Freitagnachmittag abwarten und mal sehen was dann die Windprofis so "vorraussagen"

Wenn es wirklich aus ENE und am Sonntag aus N winden soll .... na denn bin ich auch für Wulfen !

Schau´n wer mal. ;+


----------



## Rausreißer (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin, 
das wird ja dann der Thread des Tages für mich...
Übrigens: nen bischen auflandig ist besser als nen bischen ablandig..,

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich denke auch, daß man besser etwas gegen den Wind vom Ufer weg paddelt als umgekehrt... vielleicht können wir ja auch eine Standleitung zu Nordlicht schalten, dann haben wir es aus allererster Hand  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

am besten kommt es, wenn du gegen den wind rauspaddelst und während du draussen bist dreht der wind....

no risk....no fun...


----------



## gerstmichel (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich halte euch im Auge !! Egal wo es hingeht...

Nur bis 17:00h sollte ich es wissen. Ansonsten per SMS.

Aber ich guck immer hier rein...bis 17:00h ...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So, nu ist das raus mit dem Wind.

Am Samstag kommt der Wind aus ESE in Böen bis 4 !! Das wäre für Staberhuk ne gute Welle. Nee das ist nicht gut für uns.
Am Sonntag dreht der Wind auf N bis NE und das mit 2-3 ! Auch damit hätte sich in Staberhuk ne gute Welle aufgeschaukelt.

Von Wulfen habe ich mir jetzt abraten lassen da wir dort bei östlichen Winden mit ner heftigen Strömung rechnen müssten.

Also liebe Freunde der Ostsee, *es ist wiedermal Dazendorf angesagt !!*
Natürlich wie immer der rechte Parkplatz.
Bei den Windaussichten ist DZ wirklich passend für Alle, egal ob Strandläufer, Schlauchbootfahrer, BB oder wie auch immer.

Sorry Leute ich wäre auch gerne mal woanders hingefahren aber leider sind wir alle windabhängig und müssen uns danach richten. Wir wollen doch wenigstens von dieser Gefahrenquelle fernab sein und gemütlich zusammensein und ne Menge Spass haben.  :m 

Also wir sehen uns in DZ. ( ich werde schon gegen Mittag dort sein)  |wavey:


----------



## wombat (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Mike

guter wahl. Sicherheit geht vor.

Wir (Uli, Sven & ich) werden um 14.h auftauchen.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## gerstmichel (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jou, da weiss ich auch wo dat is !! Ich denke ich bin am späten Nachmittag da, mit Tapeziertisch natürlich.


----------



## MichaelB (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

well done Mike :m 

Wenn wir ganz rechts raus paddeln, sollten wir irgendwann an der Spitze von Kembs wieder landen  

Bis morgen Nachmittag #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> well done Mike :m
> 
> ...



Wieso Wir? Ich denke Du übernimmst den BB-Taxen Service :m 

@Stephan echt schade, nun wollt ich mit Dir das Projekt Meeräschen mal angehen und dann sowas... #q
Aber Medo hat mir da ja auch noch nen Termin reingedrückt.....  

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

DD #6 beste Wahl #6 bei dem Mist Ostenwind.
Heute abend geht´s erstmal zu ner deftigen Hochzeit 
Mal sehen wann ich morgen ausm Koma erwach :q
Ich kann also noch keine "genaue" Zeit angeben.
Freu mich aber schon riesig auf Euch Chaoten #h
Hat eigentlich jemand gute Erfahrung mit diesen"Berkley-Kunstködern" ?


----------



## Broesel (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jo, Mädels, ich denke auch, dass DD für den angesagten Wind das Beste ist. Südküste Fehmarn...bei östlichen Winden?? näää...da hatte ich schon beim Schnorcheln Probleme..da fegt das Wasser nur so durch... #d 

Desweiteren...Junior und ich werden auch aufschlagen..erscheinen...und bei dem angesagten Publikum...bestimmt "kommen"... :q

Werde allerdings auch erst später aufschlagen...ich darf nämlich noch arbeiten und komme bestimmt hier nicht vor 15.30 Uhr los... :c egal...wird bestimmt wieder ein prickelnder Abend...bis Morgen!!! |wavey:


----------



## detlefb (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir ganz rechts raus paddeln, sollten wir irgendwann an der Spitze von Kembs wieder landen




Oder den Abschleppservice in Anspruch nehmen :m


----------



## JosiHH (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@MB
Alle klar, 14.00 Uhr bei dir mit Wattis...
bis morgen

Josi

PS. Sollte noch jemand aus HH-Ost (DB #y ) noch Platz im Wagen haben, mal Info an Skorpion...


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,
Leute ich könnte  :v . Nun hab ich entlich gerade mein RT V Belly mit Dennis abgeholt und würde gerne dabei sein  :c  :c  :c . Warum mußte mir der Arbeitsunfall vor 14 Tagen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen  #q  #q  #q . Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und viele Fische .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moinsen....ich komme gerade aus DD (natürlich rechter Parkplatz    )......
Generalprobe versaut...allerdings "nur" mit der Fliege...ausser ein paar Nemos nix gewesen.....
Es stehen allerdings Netze vor der Küste und ich glaube kaum, dass die dort stehen würden, wenn kein Fisch in der Nähe wäre.....
Ergo...geht ab heute Abend  |supergri 

Bis dann 

 #h


----------



## Skorpion (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Jungs,

bin gerade aus den Urlaub gekommen. Und was sehe ich da  |kopfkrat ein Treffen an der Ostsee ist gerade am Start #6  Also darf ich da natürlich nicht fehlen :g 

Das Problem ist wie immer das Selbe: ich komme mit meinem Transporter  nicht auf den rechten Parkplatz in DD. |gr: 

Sollte noch einer von euch, ein Platz im Auto haben, dann gibt bitte Bescheid, ich würde gerne mitfahren #6 

Wenn`s mit mir nicht klappt, dann wünsche ich allen die dabei sind viel Spaß beim Treffen :m


----------



## Mini-Broesel (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moinsen,

Ich freu mich auch schon wieder riesig Wetter soll ja auch einigermaßen gut werden am Abend könnte aber der ein oder andere Schauer runter kommen .und Dazendorf ist auch eine gute Wahl weil Papa dann nicht so weit fahren muss weil er ja erst so um 15.15uhr nachhause kommt #6 .


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So Leute nun bin ich auch einer von euch... Jörg hat mich schon gefragt, ob ich mit will, aber ich trau mich niiiiiicht :c! Ich werd mir das Dingen beim Vereinsgewässer näher anschauen und testen und üben und testen und und und..... Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht beim ersten Mal den Tauchgang probe! Ich wünsch euch für heute Abend ein dickes Petri und Glück auf |kopfkrat :q #6!


----------



## detlefb (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute nun bin ich auch einer von euch... Jörg hat mich schon gefragt, ob ich mit will, aber ich trau mich niiiiiicht :c! Ich werd mir das Dingen beim Vereinsgewässer näher anschauen und testen und üben und testen und und und..... Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht beim ersten Mal den Tauchgang probe! Ich wünsch euch für heute Abend ein dickes Petri und Glück auf |kopfkrat :q #6!



das ist echt unklug, vor Ort sind viele Profi's die mit Rat und wenn nötig mit Tat zur Seite stehen. 
Mehr Input wirst du kaum kriegen können.
Da kannst du Bellyfahren lernen wi ein Fahrschule.
Übrigens!!! es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
Also komm in die Hufe.

AB-Treffen da werden Sie geholfen!!!!! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Nee das geht nicht. Mein Hausdrachen verlangt heute Zuneigung, da ich morgen aufn Kutter bin..... Mir bleibt leider heute nur die Testphase..... löl


----------



## Fischbox (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> das ist echt unklug, vor Ort sind viele Profi's die mit Rat und wenn nötig mit Tat zur Seite stehen.
> Mehr Input wirst du kaum kriegen können.
> Da kannst du Bellyfahren lernen wi ein Fahrschule.
> Übrigens!!! es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
> ...




 |good:  #6 

...und was den angesprochenen Tauchgang angeht, so dämlich kann man gar nicht sein...

Also mach dich auf und hab Spaß beim AB-Treffen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jo ich bin das nächste Mal mit 1000%iger Sicherheit dabei #6.... Vielleicht komm ich mal zum schnaggen mit Familie vorbei....


----------



## oh-nemo (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ich bin das nächste Mal mit 1000%iger Sicherheit dabei #6.... Vielleicht komm ich mal zum schnaggen mit Familie vorbei....


Mach das Dennis.
Bring ne Wurst mit,ein Grill ist ja da.
Und vergiss den Foddoabbarad nicht


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo Jungs!  |wavey: 

Ich hoffe,dass Ihr gutes Wetter bekommt und ordentlich Fisch ans Band!
Spaß werdet Ihr auf alle Fälle haben da bin ich mir sicher!  #6 

Ich bin echt neidisch auf Euch Küstenjungs! Schnell mal 10 Minuten fahren und Rute ins Wasser... Jaja das waren noch Zeiten..   

Wie gesagt viel Spaß und fangt mir ordentlich war raus!  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

So Jungs... Ich war heute testen.....

Geil Geil Geil....


----------



## Medo (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@all noch nicht losgekommende

ich stehe hier in dd und muss sagen ..... alles best!

wind klasse.... sonne gut.... möpse in sicht....

besser gehts nimmer


gruss medo


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich komm nachher mal lang mit Familie.... aber nur wenn ich darf


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Nur wenn Ihr mich abholt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

PP sag ich da nur...... Mein Auto ist vollllllllll......


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Das muss es auch sein (Tank) da es locker 500 KM hin/Rückweg sind....


----------



## Broesel (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moinsen,
Junior und ich sind wieder vonne Küste zurück. Ich muß sagen, es war wieder einmal genial...das Wetter war super...richtig schön schnukelig warm...und vor allem..wurde es ein richtig großes Treffen. Vor allem Mike hat es wieder im Urin gehabt...er hat sein Pavillion aufgestellt...und heut abend (Nacht) fing es leicht an zu tröpfeln... #6 

Die Runde der Belly-Fans wird immer größer...und die neuen Togiaks mußten bestaunt werden...aber auch gute Tipps von den alten Hasen gegeben...die mich persönlich allerdings nicht interessierten, da ich niemal nicht, nene...nach heutigem Erlebnis, in so ein Ding gehe...wird aber bestimmt jemand anners noch erzählen...


----------



## Broesel (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ich war heut etwas fotofaul..mir gefiel es einfach nur im Stuhl zu sitzen...und mich nett zu unterhalten....zumindest bis zu dem Moment,  wo sich die "Frischlinge" ins Wasser trauten....:q..das sind dann also die Abschiedsbilder....sie werden uns ewig in Erinnerung bleiben...:q


----------



## Broesel (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Naja..vom Belly war die Fischausbeute nicht ganz so fett...wie im Sommer zu erwarten....aber Fisch war heut ohnehin Nebensache...obwohl...DetlefB und "Flo"..ne schöne Strecke Platte vom Schlauchboot mit ans Ufer brachten...einer war besonders schön und nicht ganz alltäglich...ich denke 46 cm sind für die Jahreszeit...nicht schlecht... #6 

War jedenfalls wieder ein voll gelungenes Event. Junior und ich freuen uns schon aufs nächste mal... |wavey: 

Bin etwas Müde...darum heut nur ein paar Zeilen... |gaehn: 
Aber da werden garantiert noch ein paar Zeilen und Bilder kommen...oder hoffentlich auch nicht...ich bin meinen Prinzipien heut auch etwas untreu geworden... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

...fein Bösel.....
echte Qualitätsbilder   

und das mit der Untreue kläre ich hier gleich mal auf .....

also : Der Herr Brösel ist nicht dem Strand untreu geworden, sondern lediglich der Angelart   :l  :l

aber schaut selber


----------



## oh-nemo (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Einen diggen Dank an Mikefish für die "Zusammentrommlung" der
Ostsee-Maniacs :m
War gestern wieder sehr nett.
Neue Gesichter wurden den Board-Nicks zugeordnet.

Nachdem die Erstbesteigung meines gelben Togiaks durch einen Oberschenkelkrampf sehr kurz ausfiel gings nochmal zum spinnen.
Aber ausser den Mücken hat nix gebissen 
War nett und auf ein baldiges Sommernacht-BB-angeln 2006 #h


----------



## theactor (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,

Määänsch, das sieht ja wieder lecker aus!! #6  Goile Pixx! Da kommen sicherlich noch ein paar mehr !?
Habe neidvoll an Euch gedacht, gestern - aber immerhin sehe ich, dass der *VID* (VeryImportantDog) auch da war :l :k 






Ich hoffe sehr auf ein BB-Herbst-Meeting! :g 

|wavey: Sönke


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin Moin ,


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Määänsch, das sieht ja wieder lecker aus!! #6  Goile Pixx! Da kommen sicherlich noch ein paar mehr !?
> Habe neidvoll an Euch gedacht, gestern - aber immerhin sehe ich, dass der *VID* (VeryImportantDog) auch da war :l :k
> ...




Ja bitte bitte ich will auch mit  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sehr auf ein BB-Herbst-Meeting! :g
> 
> |wavey: Sönke



Ich auch #6 


Eigentlich könntest Du das ja mal in die Hand nehmen ,oder?! |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Locke (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Die ersten Pix sehen spitze aus #6
Wie immer sieht das ganze nach einem tollen Event aus.
Petri zur noch schöneren Platte!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Muß ja wieder geil gewesen sein, tolle Bilder #6
Mißt das ich wieder meine blöde Bereitschaft schieben mußte.


----------



## detlefb (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Das war wieder ein MEGA-Event, 

Herzlichen Dank " Mikefisch " für die Orga 

Das hast du Super hingekriegt. #6  #6 

Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Belly-Kapitäne noch was verhaften könnten.
Fisch war da, aber wohl außerhalb der Belly Reichweite. Wir waren mit der Gummiwurst weit draußen!!! Das Ergebniss war Klasse 5 Dorsche und 13 Platte. Wobei die Klodeckel Flunder von 46cm das Highlight war.


----------



## Rausreißer (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Jupp, das war es mal wieder Wert. :m 

Und wenn die Treffen in DD so Weiterwachsen müssen wir wohl bald mal den Parkplatz erweitern. |kopfkrat  :q 
Wie viel Boardies waren das nun… ? Wahnsinn #6 






Star des Abends war aber mal wieder die Dame hier… #v  :g 






Ich bin dann noch mit den beiden hier nach Kemps gefahren und konnte ein Premium- Schneidern der Spitzenklasse in der Veranstaltung „Fly-Only Baltic Off-Season Pre Kyste Contest“ mitmachen.
Leider kamm ich nicht in die Wertung.. :c 
Aber das kann sich ja mal ändern  






Schöne Geschichte, Danke und Grüße noch mal an Alle...

Gernot #h  :m


----------



## MichaelB (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

yo das war was, liebgewonnene Bekannte wieder getroffen, nette neue Leutz kennen gelernt, Jungfernfahrt mit dem eigenen Togi - vielleicht hätte sich noch ein Fisch an meine Köder verirren dürfen...

Wir sehen uns zwischen X-Mas und Sylvester #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Wir sehen uns zwischen X-Mas und Sylvester #h
> l




Da kannst du verschärft von ausgehen. Gummiwurst im Winter bin noch nicht gefahren.
Was meinst du kommt dann auch der Actor mit???.


----------



## MichaelB (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du kommt dann auch der Actor mit???.


Ich hoffe, niemals darauf wetten zu müssen |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@mb

und....?


----------



## theactor (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,

@MB: Du willst Du den Gummischlauch jetzt nicht SO LANGE liegen lassen tun tun?! #c |abgelehn 

#h


----------



## MichaelB (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @MB: Du willst Du den Gummischlauch jetzt nicht SO LANGE liegen lassen tun tun?! #c |abgelehn
> 
> #h


 Nö, ich wollte keineswegs soooo lange warten, bis der Herr Actor es mal wieder an die Küste schafft #d 
Mir schwebt da eher.... schau mer mal, derzeit ist´s noch eine ziemlich warmer Brühe, da ist Herr Dorsch noch nicht in (verantwortungsbewußter) BB-Reichweite #c 

@MeDo: und... what?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wombat (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

|wavey:  Hi Jungs

Das war ein Treffen! Spass, entteüschung und ERLEICHTERUNG!
Erst hiess es, daß meiner Lampe weg ist (lag natürlich im Auto)

Und dann
war plötzlich meiner Rute weg  ;+  :c  :c  :c 
Wir dachten schon das ein Strandbewohner es gezockt hatte.
OK, Rute abgehakt.
Nächsten Morgen beim Kaffeeklatsch findet der Russe (100 meter nördlich)
meiner Rute angespült am Strand |jump: 
Das einzige was fehlt ist die Kurbel.

@ Oh Nemo
Vielen Dank fürs Tüddelband (Bier kommt noch) #6 
Und ein digges Dankeschön von Sven, daß er dein BB benutzen konnte


G'day
Klaus


----------



## gerstmichel (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Ja, sauber war es. Ein goiles Treffen. Danke Mike! :m 
Und endlich mal die Leute kennen gelernt, von denen man sonst nur ließt.#g 

Lecker gegrillt und gut geschnackt, ein wenig die Wobbler und Streamer gekühlt, Mücken gefüttert ...ach war das herrlich. :g 

Fisch gab es nicht viel #c, richtig genommen keinen, wenn man kein Gummiboot besaß, aber das war eigendlich auch nicht wichtig. Dafür durfte ich unter fchlicher Anleitung auch mal die Fliege schwingen.|supergri  Danke für die Tipps, ich werde weiter üben, und vielleicht komm ich dann auch mal mit zum schneidern... |supergri 

Tolle Sache, gerne wieder !!:m 

Übrigens habe ich die Gelegenheit war genommen, die unbenutzten Wattwürmer in Salz zu schwenken und dann, nein nicht in die Pfanne, in die Gefriertruhe zu hauen, mal sehen wie so gesalzene sind, beim angeln.

Grüsse,
Michael |wavey:


----------



## Medo (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@mb

der halter..... ob der halter funzt?!....


----------



## TW1 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Vielen Dank auch von mir an den grossartigen Organisator Mike. 
Ich habe mehr Mückenstiche als Fisch obwohl das mit den Heringen vom Belly war eigentlich ganz schön.....
und bitte erfindet bald mal einer 'ne vernünftige Rückenlehne für Togiak / Kennebec.
auf bald |wavey: 

Joachim


----------



## MichaelB (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @mb
> 
> der halter..... ob der halter funzt?!....


 Halter ;+ ... welcher Halter... |kopfkrat ... ach sooo ja, ich hab da einen seit letztem Samstag, keine Ahnung woher, aber den kann man super schräg stellen wenn man eine Rute auf Grund legen, bzw. schleppen möchte - und der funzt so gut, daß ich ihn wohl... zurück geben und nachbauen werde  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

so, nu auch von mir: Hat Spaß gemacht...
Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich nicht im Schlafzimmer schlafen durfte, aber ich glaub, im Dipp war was drin |kopfkrat 

Das Auto hat den kleinen Absatz auch gut überstanden (besser als der Überschläger auf der A1) und meine Dachbox stinkt... nach Fisch!
Denn immerhin haben 2 Hammerdorsche von weeeeiiiit über 40 cm den Weg in die ewigen Kühlgründe gefunden (wattis sei dank)

Wenn denn der Nachwuchs demnächst da ist und die ersten Wochen / Monate um sind, dann gibts die nächste Bellytour, nicht erst zwischen X-Mas und Silvester

Josi

PS: @MB: Mittwoch wird leider nix, der Zahnarzt ruft #q


----------



## oh-nemo (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann
> war plötzlich meiner Rute weg  ;+  :c  :c  :c
> Wir dachten schon das ein Strandbewohner es gezockt hatte.
> OK, Rute abgehakt.
> ...


Wie kann den Deine Rute so einfach verschwinden un d die Kurbel sich selbst abdrehen #d  ???
Hauptsache wieder da.
Freu mich schon auf´s Bierchen mit Dir :q
Selbstverständlich mit dem Bootsverleih 




			
				TW1 schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> und bitte erfindet bald mal einer 'ne vernünftige Rückenlehne für Togiak |wavey:


Genau deshalb habe ich mich für´s RT-V Tube entschieden :m
Grüsse an alle Gerstmichels JosiHH´s Fishmikes und,und und.....


----------



## Mirco (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallöle,

so nun melde ich mich noch zu Wort.

War mal wieder ein schönes Treffen. Schließe mich da den "Vorschreibern" an.

Hatte ja sozusagen Jungfernfahrt mit meinem nicht wirklich mehr so jungen Schlauchboot nebst E-Motor. Das hat alles sehr gut geklappt.

Für den Anfang hab ich mich nicht weiter rausgetraut als die BB-Fraktion. In Begleitung eines weiteren Bootes würde ich aber noch einige hundert Meter mehr hinaus wagen.

Im dunkeln allein auf dem Wasser, eine frische warme Briese, Wellenplätschern, der beleuchtete Küstenstreifen, Gegröhle am Strand und ständig Lichter einiger Autos auf dem Parkplatz, etc.. Das Alles war eine unglaubliche Atmosphäre. In jedem Falle wiederholenswert.

Ich hab einen schönen Dorsch von +50 cm auf Blinker gefangen, sowie einige kleine Dorsche auf Watti. Die schwimmen natürlich wieder. Eine Platte hab ich leider nicht erwischt. Auf dem Echolot konnte man häufig kleiner Trupps Fische entdecken. Dabei waren die Symbole unterschiedlich groß, sprich es waren auch vereinzelt größere Dorsche unterwegs.

Anbei noch einige Fotos sozusagen zur Übersicht des ABBB-Strandlebens.

Dann hatte ich noch eine Begegnung der besonderen Art. Ich hab einen weit über 100 m langen, ganz glatten Streifen an der  Wasseroberfläche gesehen. "Naja schaun wir mal, was hier die Wellenbrechung verhindert." Ich war nur froh, dass ich nicht im BB saß!

Aber seht selbst, die Bilder sagen mehr als viele Worte:


----------



## theactor (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,

|scardie: UNGLAUBLICH!! Was für Bilder...
Da muss ich unweigerlich an den Roman "DER SCHARM" denken...
Seid Ihr sicher, dass alle wieder heil an Land gekommen sind... 

#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Hallo Mirco!

Pfui die Quallen sind echt wiederlich... 
ich würde im BB die Panik schlechthin bekommen ehrlich!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

#6 astreine Pics Mirco....

und bevor ich beim nächsten Mal an Land ohne Kontakt bleibe - und gesetzt den Fall, dass ich wieder zu faul zum Paddeln mit'm Belly bin - ich steig gerne mit in Deine "Gummiwurst"  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## wombat (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

@ Oh Nemo

höchstwahrscheinlich hat eine "reisen"Welle mein BB angestubst und 
die Rute ist umgekipt. In Wasser ist es wohl, durch die ständige Wellengang,
gegen Steine gestoßen und ab ist die Kurbel.

P.S. Du hattest deine Hakendose aufn Tisch stehen lassen,
      Die habe ich eingepacktund bekommst die das nächstemal 
      wenn wir uns Treffen (+Bier). 
      Bist du beim Tüddeltreffen dabei? Sonnst beim nächsten BB-Treff.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Dierk01 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

N`abend Leute,#h

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Bilder rangehängt. Hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht.
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei.
Auch von mir nochmal schönen Dank an Mike #6 

schönen Gruß 

Dierk


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich habe meine Pix immer noch nicht entwickelt... #t 

@wombat: schön, daß Rute und Rolle wieder da sind :m  aber wie schaut es mit Deinem Rutenhalter am BB aus? Sollte das ein recht kurz geratenes Teilchen sein und das Rutenende beim "Parken" dauerhaften Kontakt zum Boden bekommen, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, daß die Rute einfach mal "ausgehebelt" wird...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*



			
				oldschoolMB schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meine Pix immer noch nicht entwickelt...


Hää? Wie jetzt? Kamera an PC stöpseln und ab geits  :q

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

ach, ist das echt so einfach?  

Wie immer bei solch Treffen gibt es viele Bilderz von Leuten, Leuten, BellyBoats, Leuten, Grill... manchmal auch Fisch  

Aber eins hab ich da...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

HI,

na eeeendlich! Aber die Bilder hättest Du uns auch gerne etwas größer gönnen können  |wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Watt datt denn ??  |kopfkrat 
Gibs da in DZ jetzt nen neuen Leuchturm ?    :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln 2005 ......*

Moin,

nö, nix Leuchtturm   das ist der neue Flaggenschwenker, sein Job ist vergleichbar mit den Jungs auf jedem Flughafen, die den Jets Start und Landung signalisieren |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------

